# Sticky  2015 civil service test ALL POSTS



## Rob720

does anyone know what month and date the civil service test for police officer will be? thanks!


----------



## Goose

It's usually in April or May. The best suggestion I can make until a date is announced is to look at past test dates to get an idea of when.

Last years was delayed due several weeks due to the Marathon bombings.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


----------



## Rob720

thanks goose!!


----------



## JJ518

So when would they be accepting applications then if the exam is being held around April/May 2015?


----------



## niteowl1970

JJ518 said:


> So when would they be accepting applications then if the exam is being held around April/May 2015?


Keep checking Mass.gov


----------



## Goose

JJ518 said:


> So when would they be accepting applications then if the exam is being held around April/May 2015?


Well, HRD usually posts an announcement on their website with the exam date and registration information several months before the exam takes place, so you may want to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## tallcapecop22

The list is up for all the projected upcoming tests for civil service 2015:

Police Officer - Cities & Towns and MBTA Transit Police apps will be accepted online starting 1/5/15 to 3/9/15 test projected 4/18/15 (No state list on this one supposedly, that is also subject to change)
Environmental Police Officer C & D apps will be accepted online starting 1/5/15 to 2/16/16 test projected 3/21/15

Remember its the state civil service unit administering these tests, all dates and times subject to change without notice or warning! good luck to all who take them down the road!


----------



## Rob720

thanks it jus came out a few days ago. april 25


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose

Tacked


----------



## Tiponice

I have a question about the upcoming correction officer 1 Civil Sevice exam for 2015. If anyone could give me their opinion it would be appreciated.

I have 10 years experience working as a security officer and would like to give this a shot but I'm also hesitant because I know there will be a lot of vets and people with college degrees taking it as well so I think my chances of getting in will be slim. Should I even bother paying $100 bucks, am I throwing money down a rat hole? lol.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## niteowl1970

Tiponice said:


> I have a question about the upcoming correction officer 1 Civil Sevice exam for 2015. If anyone could give me their opinion it would be appreciated.
> 
> I have 10 years experience working as a security officer and would like to give this a shot but I'm also hesitant because I know there will be a lot of vets and people with college degrees taking it as well so I think my chances of getting in will be slim. Should I even bother paying $100 bucks, am I throwing money down a rat hole? lol.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You'll never get a job that you don't apply for.


----------



## samadam78

Tiponice said:


> I have a question about the upcoming correction officer 1 Civil Sevice exam for 2015. If anyone could give me their opinion it would be appreciated.
> 
> I have 10 years experience working as a security officer and would like to give this a shot but I'm also hesitant because I know there will be a lot of vets and people with college degrees taking it as well so I think my chances of getting in will be slim. Should I even bother paying $100 bucks, am I throwing money down a rat hole? lol.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I know of non vets living out of state who have been picked up by DOC so like owl said you cant be hired if you dont apply


----------



## USAF286

For you vets that aren't able to attend the test on the 25th, make sure you sign up for one of the quarterly military make up examinations. It's a fairly simple process. Good ole Mass still hits you up with the $50 late fee though, its pathetic.


----------



## tallcapecop22

I just took the last one for 2013 civil service the beginning of this month, also figure in at last $30 for parking as well for the make up exam since there all held in Boston at the Ashburton Place building. That's if you park anywhere close to the building at least.


----------



## Rideforever7

has anyone been able to sign up yet? site says accepting applications but appears to be the riddle of the sphinx to apply. any info would be very helpful.


----------



## visible25

Rideforever7 said:


> has anyone been able to sign up yet? site says accepting applications but appears to be the riddle of the sphinx to apply. any info would be very helpful.


They sent a tweet out today that the site was under construction and they'd get it all back up asap


----------



## Rideforever7

Thank you Kindly. Yiu are a true gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

I found the working link:

http://joinlapd.com


----------



## visible25

Rideforever7 said:


> Thank you Kindly. Yiu are a true gentleman and a scholar.


You've got some brown on your nose


----------



## nemedic

visible25 said:


> You've got some brown on your nose


Hey, if he's a "pale" heterosexual male that doesn't have vet status or a hook in his city/town, that might be the only way to get on the job

Sent from the dark side.


----------



## CapeSpecial

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I found the working link:
> 
> http://joinlapd.com


Agreed.

Does anyone know if you can request a copy of the graded exam so you can see where you screwed up?


----------



## Bloodhound

CapeSpecial said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can request a copy of the graded exam so you can see where you screwed up?


No you can not.


----------



## wwonka

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I found the working link:
> 
> http://joinlapd.com


I gotta say that after going out to LA and meeting LACopper I wish I had done just that years ago. 
LA is nice and warm And LACopper is a Great guy.


----------



## Edmizer1

Tiponice said:


> I have a question about the upcoming correction officer 1 Civil Sevice exam for 2015. If anyone could give me their opinion it would be appreciated.
> 
> I have 10 years experience working as a security officer and would like to give this a shot but I'm also hesitant because I know there will be a lot of vets and people with college degrees taking it as well so I think my chances of getting in will be slim. Should I even bother paying $100 bucks, am I throwing money down a rat hole? lol.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


DOC is almost always hiring. A few years ago I believe that they went through the entire list and had to test again so definitely take it if you are interested.


----------



## wwonka

In the almost 4 years since I've started I'd say close to 1000 new hires. 

Definitely take the test.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Put this in perspective kids... I got a 95 on the DOC test in 2011. 3 separate recruitment letters showed up over the following years... They're definitely hiring.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

woodyd said:


> Did you pursue it? I went through the hiring process in late 2011, narrowly missed the situps, and could have gone through again but by that time I was looking more at the campus PD route that I ended up taking. I sometimes wonder if that would have been a better job.


Nope. Wasn't interested in the job. I took it just to take it...

Got pissed every time I got a letter from the CS division, getting my hopes up...


----------



## pahapoika

woodyd said:


> Did you pursue it? I went through the hiring process in late 2011, narrowly missed the situps, and could have gone through again but by that time I was looking more at the campus PD route that I ended up taking. I sometimes wonder if that would have been a better job.


Can almost guarantee you will be happier at the campus gig then doing corrections.


----------



## wwonka

pahapoika said:


> Can almost guarantee you will be happier at the campus gig then doing corrections.


I'm not sure about that. Putting up with kids who have been coddled thier entire life can't be alot of fun.


----------



## Goose

wwonka said:


> I'm not sure about that. Putting up with kids who have been coddled thier entire life can't be alot of fun.


That depends on if you know how to beat them at their own little games...


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Rumor***UNCONFIRMED** Boston will not be taking part in the upcoming exam. Trying to get a definite answer, but all my sources are mum. If I get more info I will post ASAP, please do same


----------



## Boss103

No State Police and possibly no Boston PD? I wonder if the State will be going back to the old test.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

State and Boston PD merger.  

I'm only trolling.. 

I wonder if they're not doing a test for the same reason the MSP isn't...


----------



## Bloodhound

Boss103 said:


> No State Police and possibly no Boston PD? I wonder if the State will be going back to the old test.


The pattern they've (MSP) been on since piggy backing on the civil service test is every other test. There hasn't even been a class of the current list, thanks Deval.


----------



## tsunami

CS is a joke!!


----------



## wwonka

tsunami said:


> CS is a joke!!


Try getting a job in a small non cs town.

No system is perfect but I'll take cs over the nepotism Bullshit. Not that you don't nepotism with cs but it is greatly reduced.

JMHO.


----------



## felony

I can see MSP staying on the CS test to save money. Boston really has no excuse to get off the test, unless they plan on leaving CS. Although, Boston is Boston and is an island of its own.


----------



## Mr Scribbles

Order just came out for recruiters for the April test, so looks like Boston is IN!


----------



## tsunami

wwonka said:


> Try getting a job in a small non cs town.
> 
> No system is perfect but I'll take cs over the nepotism Bullshit. Not that you don't nepotism with cs but it is greatly reduced.
> 
> JMHO.


I know about 10 guys who got 95 and higher and never got F U letter. Most of this guys have given up on this communist state and moved on to other parts of the country. So take your $100 to local bar, and get a nice fkn steak and a beer. You will be happy.

just my thoughts on CS


----------



## Robert Miller

visible25 said:


> They sent a tweet out today that the site was under construction and they'd get it all back up asap


stupid MACS and civil service is always having problems


----------



## Robert Miller

Bloodhound said:


> No you can not.


thats what i hate the most about that test


----------



## Tiponice

Is there a lot of math on the test? If so, how difficult? lol


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

There's NOT ENOUGH math on the exam. Seriously. 

They do ask you if you've ever banged in sick though. And if you prefer to work alone or in groups.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

woodyd said:


> I think they should add a writing section. Give a set of facts, and have the test-taker write a report based on them. I have seen people on the job that cannot write a coherent report, no matter how important the case. As in, after reading the report, it's not even clear who was at the call, what happened, who made the arrest, etc. This is just making the defense attorney's job easier, and is an inexcusable way to lose a case. Many of the technical skills needed on the job can by taught at an academy. In 20-25 weeks, though, the academy can not teach someone English composition. It needs to be understood at a baseline level prior to being hired.


Preaching to the choir. I find asking if I've ever had a verbal confrontation with a co-worker, to be a piss poor gauging question with respect to my testing intelligence, which is what these exams are supposed to determine.

The fuck does it matter if I've had to raise my voice at a co-worker? If I had lots of money, and time, I'd sue the testing company in grounds their tests contains arbitrary and capricious questions failing to determine quality candidates. Then develop my own to soak this state with.

I also find it fuckin absurd that they don't make you study for something, like a basic knowledge of law.

Asking a prospective candidate to define probable cause, doesn't seem outrageous.

But I'm a jaded fuck, so take what I say with a spoonful of salt.


----------



## OfficerObie59

More crying about civil service from people who can't or won't do what it takes to get past the entry door. 
There are plenty of CS decisions reinstating officers who were fired or dismissed for bullshit reasons, but since they took as test once upon a time, they got their jobs back. 

Stop complaining and play the long game. My municipality is almost into the non-residents this cycle. The jobs are there. You just need to play the game well.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

OfficerObie59 said:


> More crying about civil service from people who can't or won't do what it takes to get past the entry door.
> 
> Stop complaining and play the long game.


Awful easy to say that, when you're on the inside looking out.

Long game? What's your time criteria for long?

Check your inboxes kids, and your spam boxes. CS is emailing out sign up notices for April.


----------



## RodneyFarva

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Awful easy to say that, when you're on the inside looking out.
> 
> Long game? What's your time criteria for long?
> 
> Check your inboxes kids, and your spam boxes. CS is emailing out sign up notices for April.


couldn't agree more cowboy, I am 35 so this is my last year for the test. I'm still trying to do the "30 and 2" on my MSP/FT dream, but I think it maybe just to late (clock it, time of death...)


----------



## pahapoika

From what I've seen the game could take up to 10 years 

I think guys have a little bit better now with internet access.

thanks the forms like this you can get some more up to date info. 

I always found out after the exam things like the EMT certificate was a tiebreaker being a Boston cadet would get you on the list above other applicants, etc.
That information may remain secret but now it looks like paying for your own full time Academy is the new way in.


----------



## WirePro_Joe

Anyone have an idea of how many questions are on the exam and how the scoring breaks down?


----------



## Goose

WirePro_Joe said:


> Anyone have an idea of how many questions are on the exam and how the scoring breaks down?


Nope. That's the joy of civil service.


----------



## Hush

Its still who you know/who you blow....I thought an EMT cert would help, now all I've got to show for it is 5 years experience as an EMT.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Hush said:


> Its still who you know/who you blow....I thought an EMT cert would help, now all I've got to show for it is 5 years experience as an EMT.


Great Bay is testing again soon, aren't they? There's literally shitloads of cop jobs here in NH.

Here's the scoring matrix for CS:


----------



## pahapoika

One of our guys got his EMT because it was supposed to put you ahead of someone with the same mark.

Boston and the state did look at him, but he was becoming a liability with the drinking and fighting. Curse of the Irish i guess


----------



## wwonka

Sometimes i just Wonder how they do anything at the civil circus. 

I'M Annoyed i have to go to Waltham to take a promotional exam for co2. But yet allover the goddam state them be giving the co1 test.


----------



## pahapoika

Sgt. Wonka

Has a nice ring to it 

Good luck on the test


----------



## wwonka

pahapoika said:


> Sgt. Wonka
> 
> Has a nice ring to it
> 
> Good luck on the test


More scary than anything else. Just hoping to pass.

Thanks you


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Is CS low on sign-up numbers this year? Email today, "today is the deadline, so if you or anyone you know..." 

Seemed like a marketing email.

I deleted that shit so fast I left a burn mark on my phone where I swiped...


----------



## niteowl1970

If they need numbers maybe they should sweeten the pot and give test takers a free sweatshirt or cooler like Sports illustrated does.


----------



## felony

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Is CS low on sign-up numbers this year? Email today, "today is the deadline, so if you or anyone you know..."
> 
> Seemed like a marketing email.
> 
> I deleted that shit so fast I left a burn mark on my phone where I swiped...


I got that same email. There definitely isn't a shortage of people taking the test, so I don't see the need for the ploy. Stop spamming me CS!

Also, I saw on television today, a group of Hispanic police officers, urging other Hispanics to take the CS test. The slogan was "take the test!"


----------



## wwonka

felony said:


> Also, I saw on television today, a group of Hispanic police officers, urging other Hispanics to take the CS test. The slogan was "take the test!"


I think they meant "Paternity test"


----------



## wwonka

niteowl1970 said:


> If they need numbers maybe they should sweeten the pot and give test takers a free sweatshirt or cooler like Sports illustrated does.


Hmmm sweeten it more than a decent paying job with decent benefits?


----------



## CapeSpecial

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Is CS low on sign-up numbers this year? Email today, "today is the deadline, so if you or anyone you know..."
> 
> Seemed like a marketing email.
> 
> I deleted that shit so fast I left a burn mark on my phone where I swiped...


I've gotten a few of them


----------



## Bloodhound

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Is CS low on sign-up numbers this year? Email today, "today is the deadline, so if you or anyone you know..."
> 
> Seemed like a marketing email.
> 
> I deleted that shit so fast I left a burn mark on my phone where I swiped...


Their numbers must be down just due to the amount of towns leaving, plus MSP isn't on this test.


----------



## felony

Bloodhound said:


> Their numbers must be down just due to the amount of towns leaving, plus MSP isn't on this test.


That or maybe, too many hopeful's have read this forum and seen that without certain criteria, there is just no point in taking the test. That or maybe people just don't see the job as what it used to be. Other surrounding states let you work 20-25 years, for 50% pay at top 3 years, with full medical, for you and your spouse when you retire.


----------



## Hush

Well, for the price of a semi-decent bar tab I get to wake up early on a Saturday to go wait in line at some smelly high school, to take an exam, to put me on a residency list, in a town that I have aged out of. Another year getting fucked by the angry blue and red cock of the commiewealth of taxachusetts.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Hush said:


> Well, for the price of a semi-decent bar tab I get to wake up early on a Saturday to go wait in line at some smelly high school, to take an exam, to put me on a residency list, in a town that I have aged out of. Another year getting fucked by the angry blue and red cock of the commiewealth of taxachusetts.


Sucker.


----------



## Goose

Hush said:


> Well, for the price of a semi-decent bar tab I get to wake up early on a Saturday to go wait in line at some smelly high school, to take an exam, to put me on a residency list, in a town that I have aged out of. Another year getting fucked by the angry blue and red cock of the commiewealth of taxachusetts.


If I was still in a position to give a fuck, I probably would have hung up on MA after trying for ten years and seeing that the officers plastered all over the front page of every Boston newspaper when the Marathon got bombed looked like they were 18 year olds to me.

No offense bro, but they don't want life experience...civil service tips the hand in their favor, but you can see that in your town's two latest hires.


----------



## WirePro_Joe

I've read on some posts that people claim to have scored above 100. Can anyone explain this? how is that possible?


----------



## CapeSpecial

WirePro_Joe said:


> I've read on some posts that people claim to have scored above 100. Can anyone explain this? how is that possible?


Veteran points and/or experience points


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

CS exam in a nut shell:


----------



## WirePro_Joe

This will be my 1'st CS exam next month. I read a lot of the older posts about the exam which has been helpful. I was wondering though, if anyone who has scored well on past exams (98, 99, 100's) wouldn't mind describing the difficulty of the test. Is it easy to score in the high 90's if you're relatively bright and not a simpleton? Is there anything that might be worth practicing or studying?
Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## CapeSpecial

If not for the personality section it would be simple to get a high score. But it really is just luck. As others have said, strongly agree or strongly disagree on those questions. And make sure you answer it the same way when they flip it around on you and ask the same question in a different manner. 

I take it you live in a CS town?


----------



## WirePro_Joe

CapeSpecial said:


> If not for the personality section it would be simple to get a high score. But it really is just luck. As others have said, strongly agree or strongly disagree on those questions. And make sure you answer it the same way when they flip it around on you and ask the same question in a different manner.
> 
> I take it you live in a CS town?


Thanks for the input, I appreciate it. Yes I live in a CS town that only hires reserves which is what I want at the moment. I have no preference except residence so I need to score high.


----------



## Pats1616

WirePro_Joe said:


> This will be my 1'st CS exam next month. I read a lot of the older posts about the exam which has been helpful. I was wondering though, if anyone who has scored well on past exams (98, 99, 100's) wouldn't mind describing the difficulty of the test. Is it easy to score in the high 90's if you're relatively bright and not a simpleton? Is there anything that might be worth practicing or studying?
> Thanks in advance for the info.


Take your time and read the questions to see exactly what they are asking and what they are looking for. The 48 questions they ask pertaining to 'police' work are really easy if you take the time to work through it. On the other sections strongly agree or disagree but make sure your consistent with your answers. On the work style or lifestyle section make yourself seem like the ideal employee but again make sure your answers are consistent. That method worked well for me. I took four civil service test for a police job and scored well on all of them and was eventually lucky enough to get hired. Good luck and take all tests you can.


----------



## felony

Providing each other with tips and answers only increases your competition. Just something to think about.


----------



## WirePro_Joe

Pats1616 said:


> Take your time and read the questions to see exactly what they are asking and what they are looking for. The 48 questions they ask pertaining to 'police' work are really easy if you take the time to work through it. On the other sections strongly agree or disagree but make sure your consistent with your answers. On the work style or lifestyle section make yourself seem like the ideal employee but again make sure your answers are consistent. That method worked well for me. I took four civil service test for a police job and scored well on all of them and was eventually lucky enough to get hired. Good luck and take all tests you can.


Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Goose

felony said:


> Providing each other with tips and answers only increases your competition. Just something to think about.


Except perhaps some of us are on the job, we aren't testing, or we don't give a fuck anymore. Thanks for adding useful knowledge to the thread.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Goose said:


> Except perhaps some of us are on the job, we aren't testing, or we don't give a fuck anymore. Thanks for adding useful knowledge to the thread.


I'll take "Don't give a fuck anymore" for $1000, Alex.


----------



## GARDA

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I'll take "Don't give a fuck anymore" for $1000, Alex.


----------



## JediKnight900

Well boyos, instead of hanging on your hat on hopes and dreams from the civil slavery exam, why not broaden your horizons and wait your turn? There are plethora of sweet security gigs out there, as well as federal employment, the military, campus PO jobs, and even parking stuff. All I hear are young first timer exam takers whining about the veterans preference, etc. Why not man up and sign on the dotted line in order to shoot a few ISIS ********, honorably serving your country whilst perforating those motherf***ers? 

Heck, I've heard good things about the Enterprise Rent a Car Management Trainee program. The point is a paycheck is a paycheck.


----------



## felony

Goose said:


> Except perhaps some of us are on the job, we aren't testing, or we don't give a fuck anymore. Thanks for adding useful knowledge to the thread.


Unless you got hired off the test starting around 2009, its not the same test that you took. The test is the test, just take it. It's a joke anyway and not a true indicator of any type of general knowledge.


----------



## USAF286

JediKnight900 said:


> Well boyos, instead of hanging on your hat on hopes and dreams from the civil slavery exam, why not broaden your horizons and wait your turn? There are plethora of sweet security gigs out there, as well as federal employment, the military, campus PO jobs, and even parking stuff. All I hear are young first timer exam takers whining about the veterans preference, etc. Why not man up and sign on the dotted line in order to shoot a few ISIS ********, honorably serving your country whilst perforating those motherf***ers?
> 
> Heck, I've heard good things about the Enterprise Rent a Car Management Trainee program. The point is a paycheck is a paycheck.


This.


----------



## WirePro_Joe

Anyone know if the test is still given with paper and pencil, or have they switched over to computers?


----------



## CapeSpecial

WirePro_Joe said:


> Anyone know if the test is still given with paper and pencil, or have they switched over to computers?


Paper and pencil


----------



## niteowl1970

#2 pencil?


----------



## Goose

niteowl1970 said:


> #2 pencil?


#4. It's the new #2...has a sharpened tip on both ends.

The need for an eraser implies that candidates are imperfect and capable of making mistakes, and the liberals in charge of the Commonwealth can't have that injustice occurring on their watch.


----------



## WirePro_Joe

Thanks guys


----------



## USAF286

Goose said:


> #4. It's the new #2...has a sharpened tip on both ends.
> 
> The need for an eraser implies that candidates are imperfect and capable of making mistakes, and the liberals in charge of the Commonwealth can't have that injustice occurring on their watch.


I used a Keno pencil for the same reasons...


----------



## wwonka

WirePro_Joe said:


> Anyone know if the test is still given with paper and pencil, or have they switched over to computers?


Computers? This is Massachusetts the governor has to spend 9 mil redoing good drapes. More important things than civil service.


----------



## RodneyFarva

WirePro_Joe said:


> Anyone know if the test is still given with paper and pencil, or have they switched over to computers?


Be sure to bring extra #2 ink, and offer sexual favors to the test proctors, for extra points swallow.


----------



## pahapoika

JediKnight900 said:


> Well boyos, instead of hanging on your hat on hopes and dreams from the civil slavery exam, why not broaden your horizons and wait your turn? There are plethora of sweet security gigs out there, as well as federal employment, the military, campus PO jobs, and even parking stuff. All I hear are young first timer exam takers whining about the veterans preference, etc. Why not man up and sign on the dotted line in order to shoot a few ISIS ********, honorably serving your country whilst perforating those motherf***ers?
> 
> Heck, I've heard good things about the Enterprise Rent a Car Management Trainee program. The point is a paycheck is a paycheck.


In days of old that was how it was done. You put your name in with the Gas, Electric, Telephone, DPW, Fire, PD, etc. and whoever called you first that was your job.


----------



## WirePro_Joe

Not sure if this info is available but anyone know how many people are signed up to take the exam?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

WirePro_Joe said:


> Not sure if this info is available but anyone know how many people are signed up to take the exam?


Figure at the minimum, 10k people. It's probably more like 15k however.


----------



## WirePro_Joe

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Figure at the minimum, 10k people. It's probably more like 15k however.


Thanks. The lady from HR said she didn't have a number but it's a lot.


----------



## WirePro_Joe

CS instructions says to review your high school transcripts. Anyone know why? Do they ask about what grades you got?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

WirePro_Joe said:


> CS instructions says to review your high school transcripts. Anyone know why? Do they ask about what grades you got?


They'll have you bring them, and place them into this GIGANTIC ziplock bag.

Who remembers that mess?


----------



## Bloodhound

WirePro_Joe said:


> CS instructions says to review your high school transcripts. Anyone know why? Do they ask about what grades you got?


There are (were) general questions about your high school grades.


----------



## dineen

Never understood the plastic bags. I have taken 2 civil exams and the court officer exam. Civil gave us bags, the court officer exam didn't. So much easier leaving shit in the car or at home. Taking the exam myself then patrolling later on. Gotta love it.


----------



## Hush

Anyone taking the test in Waltham interested in grabbing a drink after and celebrating another waste of a plastic bag, 2 years, and $100?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Hush said:


> Anyone taking the test in Waltham interested in grabbing a drink after and celebrating another waste of a plastic bag, 2 years, and $100?


Sucker.


----------



## Hush

I'm making my beard look extra wild, and will be telling people in line that I'm skipping the academy and going straight to plain clothes.


----------



## pahapoika

Hush

Good Luck today and good luck to any other masscoppers taking the exam today.


----------



## Hush

Bison County on Moody after. Find us at the bar 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goose

Hush said:


> Well, that was satisfying. Not the exam, but violently evacuating my coffee laden bowels into a high school toilet while listening to someone at the urinal gasp trying to hold their breath.


Bonus points if the echo rumbled throughout.


----------



## Hush

They leave the doors open for observation, so I was stealthy but deadly.


----------



## WirePro_Joe

First ever CS complete. Wow! I fear for the future citizens of our state. I cannot believe the amount of people who cannot follow simple rules like no cell phones, no hats. I did enjoy watching them sprint back to their cars though! I also enjoyed the confusion caused by CS when they gave the address for one school and then held the exam at another school up the road.


----------



## WirePro_Joe

woodyd said:


> Does anyone know how many schools they used across the state for the test today? Test takers at Waltham filled the auditorium- I'd say 800-1000 easily. Good luck to everyone who took the test, and please, hold out for your home town instead of signing the list for Transit- at least until I get my card


I counted about 1800 in the auditorium at Waltham.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Hush said:


> They leave the doors open for observation, so I was stealthy but deadly.


Left a parting gift... How thoughtful of you. 

I woke up late this morning. Made breakfast for my son and I. Goofed off and played with his trucks for the better part of the morning. Didn't even remember today was "Commonwealth Donation Day" across the state southern my position.

Gotta say I don't miss it, at all. Only part I liked about it was getting to see Sine Pari and shooting the breeze with him for a few minutes before getting corralled into our high school seats.

I mostly blame Deval, that midget POS, for failing to fund LE jobs across the state when I was at the cusp of recruiting scores. I also blame myself for not completely sticking with "strongly agree" or "strongly disagree." Good luck to you all, let's hope Baker is a lot better for this state than the last failure was.

It should be noted however, to absolutely NOT hold out an ounce of hope. Hope is dangerous. Act on your career aspirations, and test out of state. Shit, I posted like, 5 jobs in NH that were hiring. Nashua hires/tests once a quarter. Manch is about every 6 months or so, and they hire a TON of folks from Mass.

My point is, don't just pray that you hit the lucky lotto for a cop job in Mass. If you do only that, chances are not in your favor.

Don't ask me how I know. 

Again, good luck boys and girls.

Rant mode ON [OFF]


----------



## nemedic

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Left a parting gift... How thoughtful of you.
> 
> I woke up late this morning. Made breakfast for my son and I. Goofed off and played with his trucks for the better part of the morning. Didn't even remember today was "Commonwealth Donation Day" across the state southern my position.
> 
> Gotta say I don't miss it, at all. Only part I liked about it was getting to see Sine Pari and shooting the breeze with him for a few minutes before getting corralled into our high school seats.
> 
> I mostly blame Deval, that midget POS, for failing to fund LE jobs across the state when I was at the cusp of recruiting scores. I also blame myself for not completely sticking with "strongly agree" or "strongly disagree." Good luck to you all, let's hope Baker is a lot better for this state than the last failure was.
> 
> It should be noted however, to absolutely NOT hold out an ounce of hope. Hope is dangerous. Act on your career aspirations, and test out of state. Shit, I posted like, 5 jobs in NH that were hiring. Nashua hires/tests once a quarter. Manch is about every 6 months or so, and they hire a TON of folks from Mass.
> 
> My point is, don't just pray that you hit the lucky lotto for a cop job in Mass. If you do only that, chances are not in your favor.
> 
> Don't ask me how I know.
> 
> Again, good luck boys and girls.
> 
> Rant mode ON [OFF]


I hear you. I'm a heterosexual, white, non veteran male. Didn't take this one since I know I've got a snowballs chance in hell. I'm in a holding pattern in a dispatch gig right now until I can pay off my newish car and find a place in nh, then its sayonara MA.

Sent from the dark side.


----------



## felony

How many idiots wore a suit? I took the CS test hung over one year and got a 99, so it is not hard to do. I literally threw up in the parking lot of Waltham High. If you get tired of playing the game, look out of state or atleast bordering towns, out of state. Rhode Island is always hiring and it's about as far away as the cape for most people. Also, Rhode Island does not have the poly unlike NH, CT, ME, VT.


----------



## WirePro_Joe

felony said:


> How many idiots wore a suit? I took the CS test hung over one year and got a 99, so it is not hard to do. I literally threw up in the parking lot of Waltham High. If you get tired of playing the game, look out of state or atleast bordering towns, out of state. Rhode Island is always hiring and it's about as far away as the cape for most people. Also, Rhode Island does not have the poly unlike NH, CT, ME, VT.


That's pretty funny. I didn't see any suits. Saw a few dress pants and sweaters. Most of the people there looked like high school grads. Most of them dressed in sweatpants with bad hair and earrings. A pretty discouraging sight IMO.


----------



## JediKnight900

No suits at my testing location sadly - would've loved to watch those stupid asses roasting. I did unfortunately have to sit next to a gentleman in a full Securitas uniform complete with badge and what can only be described as combat boots. He kept dropping the local chief's name and saying shit like "This one's in the bag, it's a formality from here." Afterward I asked if he thought wearing the uniform would help his chances. He said you never know who's watching and that the local police actually kept a list of what local candidates were wearing during the last test to weed out those without ambition. Kid was straight out delusional.


----------



## USAF286

nemedic said:


> I hear you. I'm a heterosexual, white, non veteran male. Didn't take this one since I know I've got a snowballs chance in hell. I'm in a holding pattern in a dispatch gig right now until I can pay off my newish car and find a place in nh, then its sayonara MA.
> 
> Sent from the dark side.


Three out of the five gents I was hired with were, and pretty sure still are heterosexual, white, non vets. How does that quote go? "You fail 100% of the tests you dont take?"


----------



## nemedic

USAF286 said:


> Three out of the five gents I was hired with were, and pretty sure still are heterosexual, white, non vets. How does that quote go? "You fail 100% of the tests you dont take?"


Fair enough. I figure I'm mostly jaded after scoring just under the cusp of getting a card the last two tests.

Sent from the dark side.


----------



## USAF286

nemedic said:


> Fair enough. I figure I'm mostly jaded after scoring just under the cusp of getting a card the last two tests.
> 
> Sent from the dark side.


I don't know how told you are, but 2/3 I mentioned above were over 30 at the time of hire. Keep plugging away and best of luck.


----------



## FutureBosnianOfficer

I took the test for the first time yesterday in Lynn. Kinda ridiculous how some people dressed. There were many guys with sagging pants I was shocked. About 1000 people there.
The test is really a joke but I'm a 21 white male non vet so I know I'll be taking it a couple more times.


----------



## WirePro_Joe

As I mentioned earlier, this was my first CS test. I have two questions that boggle my mind. Not sure if anyone can answer these:
1. I found the test to be incredibly easy and basic. nothing like the prep book I was using to study. Are there different versions given during the same cycle? Could I have gotten an easy version?
2. I can understand how the written ability portion is graded but how the heck do they grade questions based on my history and work experience? IE, if I didn't play any high school sports do I get that question wrong? Makes no sense to me...


----------



## JediKnight900

WirePro_Joe said:


> As I mentioned earlier, this was my first CS test. I have two questions that boggle my mind. Not sure if anyone can answer these:
> 1. I found the test to be incredibly easy and basic. nothing like the prep book I was using to study. Are there different versions given during the same cycle? Could I have gotten an easy version?
> 2. I can understand how the written ability portion is graded but how the heck do they grade questions based on my history and work experience? IE, if I didn't play any high school sports do I get that question wrong? Makes no sense to me...


Haven't you read the hundreds upon hundreds of posts on this site with regards to these issues? This "test" so to speak that is offered by the wonderful Commonwealth means absolutely nothing and is a mere donation to their budget and possibly recruits some new officers. No, you can't objectively grade personality questions but they can attribute some of them to what would be the ideals for someone working in law enforcement. For instance, leadership skills and the ability to remain calm and level headed should be no braineds, as well as academic achievements and staying out of trouble. If you want any sense of competence or feeling a test better weeds out candidates, go to a real state that actually gives a damn.


----------



## pahapoika

Would love to see some masscoppers get on so i could live vicariously through them 


If i had to do it all over again would have explored the out of state option ( after getting the FU letter of course )


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

FutureBosnianOfficer said:


> I took the test for the first time yesterday in Lynn. Kinda ridiculous how some people dressed. There were many guys with sagging pants I was shocked. About 1000 people there.
> The test is really a joke but I'm a 21 white male non vet so I know I'll be taking it a couple more times.


Nobody cares how people dress there.

The reality is that some of those fools WILL get hired.


----------



## pahapoika

actually use to feel bad for those kids sitting in a old brick school with no air conditioning ,80 degrees out and a three piece suit


----------



## Edmizer1

I've been out of the CS job search game for a few years an I'm happy where I am. I was just about to explore out of state when I got hired in Mass. The CS setup in Mass is unique to this state. NJ sort of has a similar system but theirs is crumbling fast. Towns there are going more towards "Chief's Agencies" or non-cs as we call it. There is also a huge push to regionalize PDs in NJ.

About one tow every couple of months is dropping CS. All it will take is a major city to swing over and the flood gates will open.


----------



## Rob720

Anyone have any idea on a time frame when the results will come out? I heard maybe around july but I looked online and have no guidence. Also, if anyone knows if you get some extra points for EMT could you let me know? Thanks!


----------



## FourInchFury

woodyd said:


> Is there any way to find a running list of towns leaving CS? Obviously, it would be helpful to know when towns are leaving to be able to keep an eye out for job postings/exams in those towns, but it seems like there's no current list. Also, are there any local testing companies other than Public Safety LLC and Police Exam Solutions? I monitor both of their websites and have taken tests with both of them, but am interested to know if there are any other companies running tests for non-CS towns that I've missed.


Try messaging OP to see if he has an updated list- http://masscops.com/threads/civil-and-non-civil-service-departments-in-ma-whos-who.103866/


----------



## dineen

WirePro_Joe said:


> As I mentioned earlier, this was my first CS test. I have two questions that boggle my mind. Not sure if anyone can answer these:
> 1. I found the test to be incredibly easy and basic. nothing like the prep book I was using to study. Are there different versions given during the same cycle? Could I have gotten an easy version?
> 2. I can understand how the written ability portion is graded but how the heck do they grade questions based on my history and work experience? IE, if I didn't play any high school sports do I get that question wrong? Makes no sense to me...


I felt they should've had more LE questions. My corrections and parole exam had 100-120 questions. 46 LE questions, 102 disagree/agree questions (which you only use strongly disagree or strongly agree, nothing in the middle), and 68 questions that dated back to high-school. I graduated high-school almost 5 years ago...how the hell am I supposed to remember what happened then?! I thought some of the LE questions were easy but that's just me.


----------



## Dmn0166

This was my first time taking the cs exam.

I'm curious. Are there any actions to be taken after the exam? Or do I just sit around with my fingers crossed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edmizer1

woodyd said:


> Is there any way to find a running list of towns leaving CS? Obviously, it would be helpful to know when towns are leaving to be able to keep an eye out for job postings/exams in those towns, but it seems like there's no current list. Also, are there any local testing companies other than Public Safety LLC and Police Exam Solutions? I monitor both of their websites and have taken tests with both of them, but am interested to know if there are any other companies running tests for non-CS towns that I've missed.


Go to the Mass legislature web site and look at the session laws for the current and past years. Search for civil service or just scroll down and look for towns that have been approved for leaving civil service.
https://malegislature.gov/Laws/SessionLaws/Search


----------



## Danusmc0321

Small thing, but something I do everyday you can practice now that will help you be better on the job. Start reading license plates of vehicles when your on the roadway. Learn how they are set up, read them from as far away as you can, and read the front plates of vehicle's passing you. Its a pain in the ass when your new and missed a plate you wanted to get. It's a small thing but takes practice at getting really good at it and will help you a TON on the road..... While your sitting around with your fingers crossed.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Almost forgot... While you're "crossing your fingers" and praying that you scored a solid 100, maybe a 99, and get lucky enough to get a card...

www.joinlapd.com

Just throwing that out there again.


----------



## Hoppy12

Danusmc0321 said:


> Small thing, but something I do everyday you can practice now that will help you be better on the job. Start reading license plates of vehicles when your on the roadway. Learn how they are set up, read them from as far away as you can, and read the front plates of vehicle's passing you. Its a pain in the ass when your new and missed a plate you wanted to get. It's a small thing but takes practice at getting really good at it and will help you a TON on the road..... While your sitting around with your fingers crossed.


Still do this. Started with easy views, now I catch a quick glance of a car on duty, attempt to run the plate and see how accurate I am.

probably 3 of 4 are correct(still fairly new), just driving by a car at an intersection, or a weird angle and see if I got the plate right.

Of course, PT, pushups, planks/core, running, stay clean in all aspects, and understand entrance to an academy is an invitation to attend the briefing for a tryout to police work.


----------



## felony

Danusmc0321 said:


> Small thing, but something I do everyday you can practice now that will help you be better on the job. Start reading license plates of vehicles when your on the roadway. Learn how they are set up, read them from as far away as you can, and read the front plates of vehicle's passing you. Its a pain in the ass when your new and missed a plate you wanted to get. It's a small thing but takes practice at getting really good at it and will help you a TON on the road..... While your sitting around with your fingers crossed.


 After you take the test, your physical fitness is paramount. If you're a fat body and show up out of shape, you will get a ton of modifieds and will not pass the academy. Besides staying inshape, maintain a clean driving record and stay out of trouble. That's all you need to worry about prior to entering any academy. Running plates is the least of your worries, focus on what's important.


----------



## wrangler

Know some people that took that test but as far as I know they didn't get scores back.


----------



## wrangler

The617Viet said:


> Did anyone get their scores for the CO exam yet?


Just talked too a friend who took the test, said he didn't get his score back yet.


----------



## wrangler

The617Viet said:


> I remember reading somewhere that the scores would come out at the end of May. Guess not.


Mass civil service is a joke. thats why many years ago I left Mass and found and completed my career in another state. unfortunetly I had to move back to Mass due to family and now Mass taxes my pension.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

wrangler said:


> Mass civil service is a joke. thats why many years ago I left Mass and found and completed my career in another state. unfortunetly I had to move back to Mass due to family and now Mass taxes my pension.


Move to NH my man... Land of the free, no taxes and all the good guns.


----------



## wrangler

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Move to NH my man... Land of the free, no taxes and all the good guns.


Been pushing for the move to NH but the wife doesn't to go. Im just stuck for now.


----------



## wrangler

wrangler said:


> Been pushing for the move to NH but the wife doesn't to go. Im just stuck for now.


want


----------



## Norfolk101

Results don't come out until November. They're going through the 2013 Eligibility list until then.


----------



## Stantheman

I saw that November would be the release date but also by law they have to be released within 60 days. Not sure which will happen though.


Norfolk101 said:


> Results don't come out until November. They're going through the 2013 Eligibility list until then.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

The617Viet said:


> I got a 97 on the test. Also I have no political connection. Fuck!


Lucky for you, you get to take the test again in 2017.

And I'm amazed scores came out this quickly.


----------



## Stantheman

Did you get your score today? I haven't received the email yet.


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

The617Viet said:


> I got a 97 on the test. Also I have no political connection. Fuck!


Did they email you the results?

On the main CS page they announced scores for the CO and EP exams but not the 2015 police/municipal exams yet.


----------



## wwonka

The617Viet said:


> Did anyone get their scores for the CO exam yet?


Which test? I got my Sgt's exam score from the same day.

They emailed the scores out last week.


----------



## Kenny

The617Viet said:


> The entry level


 You're saying that you've received the results from the 2015 exam that happened in April?


----------



## OfficerMack

Kenny said:


> You're saying that you've received the results from the 2015 exam that happened in April?


I'm wondering that too. Last time I took the exam I didn't get my score until October or November.


----------



## Kenny

The617Viet said:


> Yes sir. I got my score in my email


 Really, hmm I haven't received mine yet. I wasn't expecting them for a few more months.


----------



## Kenny

OfficerMack said:


> I'm wondering that too. Last time I took the exam I didn't get my score until October or November.


 Same here but then again the 2013 exam was delayed because of the Marathon Bombings so I'm assuming thats why those scores came out so much later. Interesting that they would send results to some candidates and not others, but I guess that's why it's called civil circus.


----------



## WirePro_Joe

Kenny said:


> Same here but then again the 2013 exam was delayed because of the Marathon Bombings so I'm assuming thats why those scores came out so much later. Interesting that they would send results to some candidates and not others, but I guess that's why it's called civil circus.


I haven't received anything at all. I check the civil service website almost daily to see if any announcements are made about the scores being released. I've seen and heard nothing so far.


----------



## Kenny

WirePro_Joe said:


> I haven't received anything at all. I check the civil service website almost daily to see if any announcements are made about the scores being released. I've seen and heard nothing so far.


 I was browsing the site yesterday and they have a section where it specifically updates when the scores have been released for the different civil service exams. I didn't see the 2015 police officer exam on that list so I'm not sure how 617viet received his. Oh well.


----------



## Rob720

Hi all,

I took the civil service exam in April and submitted required document for vet stat. I recently completed my bachelors after the test. Does submitting documentation for this help me at all?


----------



## Norfolk101

Not sure if anyone had this dilemma, but my investigator just contacted my current employer and they're pretty pissed that I'm looking to jump ship. I'm worried that the worse case scenerio might happen where I'll get fired and I won't get in the academy. I think it's pretty irresponsible to contact my current employer and jeopardize my career and future for something that might not even happen. I was going to tell my current employer only if I got in the academy or at least moving to the next stage. Also, I told my investigator not to call until that's that's the last thing they need for me to go thru the next stage. I doubt he remembered....now I'm walking on eggshells at work and not sure what my future holds.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Rob720 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I took the civil service exam in April and submitted required document for vet stat. I recently completed my bachelors after the test. Does submitting documentation for this help me at all?


Bachelors isn't worth the paper it's written on with regard to civil service. Your vet status is the magic bullet, however.


----------



## Goose

Norfolk101 said:


> Not sure if anyone had this dilemma, but my investigator just contacted my current employer and they're pretty pissed that I'm looking to jump ship. I'm worried that the worse case scenerio might happen where I'll get fired and I won't get in the academy. I think it's pretty irresponsible to contact my current employer and jeopardize my career and future for something that might not even happen. I was going to tell my current employer only if I got in the academy or at least moving to the next stage. Also, I told my investigator not to call until that's that's the last thing they need for me to go thru the next stage. I doubt he remembered....now I'm walking on eggshells at work and not sure what my future holds.


No need to double post. As your question has to do with Boston's hiring process AND you already posted in that thread.....keep your questions over there.


----------



## WirePro_Joe

Has anyone seen the memorandum on the civil service website about the eligible list? (im new to the process...) Does it mean scores will be released on Nov 1? What does it mean when it says appointments need to be on or before Oct 31st? Is that for use of the 2013 list? Any chance we'll see scores prior to Turkey's being cooked?

What's up with "the617viet" claiming he got his score already....?


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

WirePro_Joe said:


> Has anyone seen the memorandum on the civil service website about the eligible list? (im new to the process...) Does it mean scores will be released on Nov 1? What does it mean when it says appointments need to be on or before Oct 31st? Is that for use of the 2013 list? Any chance we'll see scores prior to Turkey's being cooked?
> 
> What's up with "the617viet" claiming he got his score already....?


He's the only one I've seen claim to have gotten their score back.


----------



## Guard Hard

I think 617Vet was talking about his results for the corrections exam.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

The617Viet said:


> This thread does say all posts for civil service. Didn't say specifically which one


Ability to follow directions:

FAIL.


----------



## dineen

I heard from my Sgt. at my part time job that departments receive the list the end of this month and we will find out our scores in October. This is just hearsay right now but I also heard from my dad (a full timer) state that departments find out the end of July. So I am assuming that we will find out our scores in October for the Police Exam.


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

dineen said:


> I heard from my Sgt. at my part time job that departments receive the list the end of this month and we will find out our scores in October. This is just hearsay right now but I also heard from my dad (a full timer) state that departments find out the end of July. So I am assuming that we will find out our scores in October for the Police Exam.


The list is not released early to any department. The scores will be released sometime in the Fall and the list will be certified on November 1st as scheduled. From there, departments will only receive a list of names if they are hiring and formally request one.


----------



## Hush

I don't know about the rest of you, but I already received my score. I got a 100. It's the $100 receipt for the exam fee. That's all I expect anymore. I've been passed over for 21 year old vets, sons of retired guys, and people who fit the right quota. I was never a gambler, but after this many exams I might as well play the lottery. Same odds. If only it was actually about aptitude and merit, instead of being treated like working mans welfare like everything else in this great stat.....er Commonwealth 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Hush said:


> I don't know about the rest of you, but I already received my score. I got a 100. It's the $100 receipt for the exam fee. That's all I expect anymore. I've been passed over for 21 year old vets, sons of retired guys, and people who fit the right quota. I was never a gambler, but after this many exams I might as well play the lottery. Same odds. If only it was actually about aptitude and merit, instead of being treated like working mans welfare like everything else in this great stat.....er Commonwealth
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pahapoika

Hush said:


> I don't know about the rest of you, but I already received my score. I got a 100. It's the $100 receipt for the exam fee. That's all I expect anymore. I've been passed over for 21 year old vets, sons of retired guys, and people who fit the right quota. I was never a gambler, but after this many exams I might as well play the lottery. Same odds. If only it was actually about aptitude and merit, instead of being treated like working mans welfare like everything else in this great stat.....er Commonwealth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hush, you didn't like California ?

I know their tough out there in LA, but it's worth a shot.

And speaking of "dark side"



The617Viet said:


> Veteran Status: Veteran
> 
> Written Exam Date: 3/21/2015
> 
> Dear 2015 Correction Officer I Examination Applicant:
> 
> The Human Resources Division (HRD) is pleased to inform you that you have passed the 2015 Correction Officer I Examination.
> 
> Written Exam Score: 97


Have an "Exit Plan" in 4-5 yrs or you will join the ranks of the doomed


----------



## Hush

Oh I LOVED LA, just have some family things to arrange before I can make my escape from this state. My partner got on DOC a year ago, and loves it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwonka

pahapoika said:


> Hush, you didn't like California ?
> 
> I know their tough out there in LA, but it's worth a shot.
> 
> And speaking of "dark side"
> 
> Have an "Exit Plan" in 4-5 yrs or you will join the ranks of the doomed


California is awesome and LA Copper a great guy.

Corrections isn't that bad.


----------



## pahapoika

Sure, corrections is ok in the beginning and then it sinks in after awhile.

Your just another inmate 

In fact the inmates get treated better !

But my nightmare is over. Time for someone else to enjoy all the DOC has to offer Bwah-ha-ha-ha-ha~snort !!!!
* *


----------



## Goose

Hush said:


> My partner got on DOC a year ago, and loves it.


You play golf?


----------



## wwonka

pahapoika said:


> Sure, corrections is ok in the beginning and then it sinks in after awhile.
> 
> Your just another inmate
> 
> In fact the inmates get treated better !
> 
> But my nightmare is over. Time for someone else to enjoy all the DOC has to offer Bwah-ha-ha-ha-ha~snort !!!!
> * *


I've Already realized all that but it beats roofing!

Nothing against roofers but that's blood work.


----------



## Clydon94

is the civil service exam the same as the mass state police exam? I have heard different things, that the state police has a different test than the civil exam....and its every four years


----------



## JR90

Clydon94 said:


> is the civil service exam the same as the mass state police exam? I have heard different things, that the state police has a different test than the civil exam....and its every four years


I believe the msp is it's own exam, which just passed like a few months ago.. sigh


----------



## USAF286

Clydon94 said:


> is the civil service exam the same as the mass state police exam? I have heard different things, that the state police has a different test than the civil exam....and its every four years


It's the same test. As for how frequent, I believe that's up to their hiring demands, budget and MA Human Resources.


----------



## Bloodhound

JR90 said:


> I believe the msp is it's own exam, which just passed like a few months ago.. sigh


MSP started piggybacking on the Civil Service test list around 2009, to not have to pay for their own. But they aren't on every test, such as the one a few months ago. The next time will be the 2017 test.


----------



## Gecko86

Hanrahan's Last Resort.
SAVE MY SEAT to the Last Resort - Police Promotional Material
Any reviews or opinions? Thinking of signing up,but a bit hesitant about the price.


----------



## MiamiVice

Supposed he's the one with the right info, a few of us went to the pat Rogers 5 day a few years back and we all failed miserably.


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

Has anyone gotten their exam results back for the police exam?


----------



## WirePro_Joe

Dalymiddleboro said:


> Has anyone gotten their exam results back for the police exam?


Haven't heard anything. I think all this waiting might be part of the testing.....


----------



## Kenny

The 2013 list expires on October 31st, so I'm assuming whoever took the 2015 exam would get their results sometime in November.


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

Kenny said:


> The 2013 list expires on October 31st, so I'm assuming whoever took the 2015 exam would get their results sometime in November.


They'll get the test results before the list is certified on November 1st.


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

Got my exam results back for the 2015 exam. Scored a 94. 

I have 402b preference, as well as residency preference for my town. Do you guys think this score is high enough to get on? Here's hoping!


----------



## Deontae21

Just recieved my CS test score of a 96, with Resodence preference in Boston. Any advice on what to expect from here on out? Thank you.


----------



## Rob720

u got the police results today ? if so was it by email?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stantheman

I just got my score and my score dropped 9 points from the last test,99 to now a 90. I saw I can request a review within 17 days. Has anyone done this and with any luck? I didn't think the test had changed at all.


----------



## Rob720

Stantheman said:


> I just got my score and my score dropped 9 points from the last test,99 to now a 90. I saw I can request a review within 17 days. Has anyone done this and with any luck? I didn't think the test had changed at all.


how did you get your results ?? email ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stantheman

Email came about an hour ago.


----------



## Rob720

thanks. I called and I guess they are sending them out in batches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clydon94

This was my first time taking it....all that waiting for an 85...dammmmm


----------



## Rob720

I just got them....96 with vet status 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny

Stantheman said:


> I just got my score and my score dropped 9 points from the last test,99 to now a 90. I saw I can request a review within 17 days. Has anyone done this and with any luck? I didn't think the test had changed at all.


 You're not the only one who had a signigicant drop. I got a 99 last exam and only an 88 this exam. They didn't change the exam at all from what I could tell but apparently I missed something.


----------



## WirePro_Joe

Studied my butt off for three months with two different practice books only to get an 85. Was pretty sure I nailed every question. Pretty disappointed. I do have res pref but at 34 y.o. looks like this was a waste of time and money.


----------



## Mahoney808

What do you think will be the minimum score needed to get on Boston with Vet status?


----------



## DPM

89, got a 97 last round. Sounds like scores dropped big time... why?


----------



## Scramble

I wouldn't worry too much if your score is lower. Something must have changed for the 2015 test. I've talked to 5 or 6 friends who scored in the high 90s on the 2013 test. All of them scored around 88-89 on this current test. Looks like most people out there experienced lower scores. It will be interesting to see what the lists look like for each town.


----------



## sgttrunk

WirePro_Joe said:


> Studied my butt off for three months with two different practice books only to get an 85. Was pretty sure I nailed every question. Pretty disappointed. I do have res pref but at 34 y.o. looks like this was a waste of time and money.


My kid got a 92 with Vet's preference. It sounds like the scores are low from what I am reading here. Did Civil Service change the style of the exam? Was it different than the last police entrance exam? He did not take the Pat Roger's course.


----------



## sgttrunk

Anyone hit it out of the park?


----------



## Sodox

holyyy shit I got a 75.. no way!!!!!!! Not one question was i stuck on. The only thing I can think of is the personality part I think I bsed the questions on there too much


----------



## Q2B

I've consistently scored in the high 90s the past couple of tests; this time around I get a 90. Sounds like a lot of people who typically score high got lower marks this time around. I didn't notice any difference in the test from past years. I went ahead and requested an audit on my score......any one else who has any doubt should do the same.


----------



## Stantheman

Q2B said:


> I've consistently scored in the high 90s the past couple of tests; this time around I get a 90. Sounds like a lot of people who typically score high got lower marks this time around. I didn't notice any difference in the test from past years. I went ahead and requested an audit on my score......any one else who has any doubt should do the same.


Obviously I'm not 100% but the psych work experience hasn't changed and I know I answered it exactly as in the past. I don't want to rush to conspiracy theory but something may be up especially where it took so long to release scores which in the past were released within 60 days.


----------



## Danusmc0321

Wow seems like they are grading them differently than they used too. I feel for you guys. I played the game, my first CS test I got a 97, old test a little easier, and was ecstatic. Started asking people about the academy. Then the list came out for my small town and I was in the 30's behind dvet and vets. All I ever wanted to do was be a cop so it became obvious that I needed military. The marines got me because the recruiter had a USMC/MSP patch on his wall in Brockton. I told him that's what I wanted and he goes "well you know most troopers are marines". 2 months latter I was in Paris island. Point is, if you want it bad enough you might have to make sacrifices to make it happen. Best of luck to all of you, good to see people still want this job.


----------



## Sodox

I went from a 95 which is a bad enough to a 75 wtf????


----------



## Q2B

Sodox said:


> I went from a 95 which is a bad enough to a 75 wtf????


That's a huge difference; like danusmc stated, it may be due to CS grading them differently.....who knows , with any luck maybe I'll gain a few points once they audit my score; I won't hold my breath....


----------



## Stantheman

Q2B said:


> That's a huge difference; like danusmc stated, it may be due to CS grading them differently.....who knows , with any luck maybe I'll gain a few points once they audit my score; I won't hold my breath....


I'm 34 and coming to the end of my rope in Boston. Unfortunately I waited too long in life to realize what I wanted. Hoping this audit is legitimate.


----------



## Sodox

How do you audit? all it says is you can review employment and experience "Chapter 31 section 22 of M.G.L General Laws provides that you may submit in writing a request for a review of the scoring of your employment and experience by sending an email to [email protected]"

EDIT: Looked on the email from 2013 says you can review it if you send in a letter. Weird how it wasn't on this years email....wonder what else they missed. Just adds to the CONSPIRACY lol


----------



## ExSWATop

WTF over? What I dont understand is how I scored a 100 on the last exam and a 91 on this one, essentially the same exam. I want my results audited but I only see a request for employment/experience.......


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Lol... You've all been trolled by CS. They change the grading criteria now? Unreal. Everyone and their brother scored in the high 90's last test.

Www.joinlapd.com


----------



## Sodox

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Lol... You've all been trolled by CS. They change the grading criteria now? Unreal. Everyone and their brother scored in the high 90's last test.
> 
> Www.joinlapd.com


The test was still easy. Idk what happened. I am hoping they fucked up on the scoring really bad.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Sodox said:


> The test was still easy. Idk what happened. I am hoping they fucked up on the scoring really bad.


As the saying goes... Can't fight city hall. Their world, you're just a number.

Do NOT hold onto hope on this. Pay the dough to self-sponsor. Just fuckin sack up and do it. Or, leave that shithole state. There's plenty of jobs in NH for LE, I see them posted all the time. Go south, go to LA. Do not stay stagnant, but continue to push. Do not continue to just test.

Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## CBM0206

Takes them a solid 5 1/2 months to send results back and they can't even get that right! What a CIRCUS! I've heard horror stories about CS and now after taking my first exam I can now understand it for myself. I will continue rolling my dice in RI/CT/NH/VT. Hey Cowboy, LAPD is sounding pretty good right about now.


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

Even though I have the 402b preference, it still makes me feel better about my 94 seeing the scores across the board seem to be lower.


----------



## WirePro_Joe

Just got off the phone with mass CS. I could hear the phones buzzing in the background...
I asked about auditing or getting more info on my test results due to a lower score than expected. Also mentioned many other people scoring lower than previous years. She said to put everything I'm saying in writing and email it to [email protected]


----------



## WirePro_Joe

I also answered strongly agree and strongly disagree....


----------



## Kenny

woodyd said:


> I also scored significantly lower this time than last time (12 pt drop). I'm wondering if CS changed the way they scored the personality section. The academic questions are so easy there's no way many of us are scoring in the 80s because of those. Here's a quick question: of those who scored lower this time, how many filled in all Strongly Agree or Strongly Disagree for personality questions? That's the advice I was given and what I did this time, maybe CS knew that advice was out there and pulled the rug out?


 I answered all strongly agree/disagree and scored 11 points lower this time around. As you said the scenario questions are so simple it's really hard to get those wrong. I think you might be on to something thinking that they changed up the way the lifestyles and personality questions were scored.


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

What's strange is I heard the strongly agree/disagree advice and went against the grain and got a 94 by answering truthfully. Maybe they were on to that.


----------



## Rob720

I did strongly agree and disagree and got a 96. it's all about the consistency of the answers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Q2B

Maybe .......just maybe .......they fucked up on scoring.....lets be honest here, this is civil circus we're talking about.......


----------



## WirePro_Joe

Just shot them an email. I'll post back when (if) I get a response. Guess it's more pulling wires for me..... at least it pays well.


----------



## MADL

I got a 95 in 2013 and a 75 this time. I left thinking I had done really well. This beyond sucks. I just called CS and they told me all I have to do is email them and tell them exactly what I'm looking to have them do (audit, review my scoring, etc) and they'll get back to me. Just include your name. She said that's all the info they need. She was definitely annoyed and they were crazy busy. I had to wait on hold for almost 10 minutes before I could talk to anyone.


----------



## CBM0206

Just shipped off my nasty gram, I'm sure they will have their hands full over the next 17 days with all of our emails. Shall we schedule a time to meet back here in another five months or so once they get back to us with their findings?


----------



## Dee

I too am blown away. I went from a 97 to a 76 and only recall questioning myself on maybe 2 questions. I am seeing a lot of the same, that process that is offered to appeal is that for work experience only or can you request a review of your score? Thanks.


----------



## Hush

The CS exam is administered by the state. I have zero faith in the integrity of the scoring process. There is zero transparency. It is a scantron answer sheet, it can be scored in seconds.....yet it takes 6 months to receive the results.


----------



## Rob720

did anyone get a good score 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

Rob720 said:


> did anyone get a good score
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rob,

I got a 94 and you got a 96. I would consider our scores good even if we didn't have preference, looking at a lot of the replies here. Looks like CS scored it differently/harder this time around.


----------



## MADL

Dee said:


> I too am blown away. I went from a 97 to a 76 and only recall questioning myself on maybe 2 questions. I am seeing a lot of the same, that process that is offered to appeal is that for work experience only or can you request a review of your score? Thanks.


You just email them and tell them exactly what you want (a score review, an audit, etc.). That's what the woman told me at least. I asked if I had to include my SS# or anything and she said no. She said if you took the test at entry level, just put in writing what you're looking for them to do.


----------



## Sodox

Dalymiddleboro said:


> Rob,
> 
> I got a 94 and you got a 96. I would consider our scores good even if we didn't have preference, looking at a lot of the replies here. Looks like CS scored it differently/harder this time around.


I don't see how they can score it harder.. the right answer is the right answer.. the only variable is the personality sections/work ethic section


----------



## sgttrunk

My niece got a 94 and she is a UConn grad!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

sgttrunk said:


> My niece got a 94 and she is a UConn grad!


It's 100% not based on any college level education. It's done at 10th grade reading comp and math skills.


----------



## Q2B

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> It's 100% not based on any college level education. It's done at 10th grade reading comp and math skills.


I'm fairly certain anyone with half a brain cell can take the test and do extremely well.....hell, iv never studied once for it and still managed to score 98 and 96.....except for this time.......this time something smells fishy.......


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Q2B said:


> I'm fairly certain anyone with half a brain cell can take the test and do extremely well.....hell, iv never studied once for it and still managed to score 98 and 96.....except for this time.......this time something smells fishy.......


Conversely on the last CS test, everyone that took the damn thing scored a 99.

I've never had that many people ahead of me on the MSP list, and I scored a little better than I usually do. Baffling.


----------



## Q2B

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Conversely on the last CS test, everyone that took the damn thing scored a 99.
> 
> I've never had that many people ahead of me on the MSP list, and I scored a little better than I usually do. Baffling.


Well, I still remain hopeful still being on the MSP list with a 96.32 (not sure how they figured the .32 in there) and being somewhere in the 5000 range of applicants....oddly enough today I received an offer to start as a reserve.....guess I'll be able to start building my experience points for the next test.....


----------



## Rob720

are we automatically put on the state police test?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExSWATop

I'm definitely perplexed by this and just fired off my love letter to cs. As someone that's 40 and blessed for living in a cs community with no age limit I'm heartbroken by this. I considered this my last shot to get back on. Left the job in 2012 and I've been miserable ever since. still blown away that I could go from a 100 to a 91....with experience points. Blown away by it!


----------



## Q2B

Rob720 said:


> are we automatically put on the state police test?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, not this time around. You would have had to have taken the last CS test to be on the current state police list.


----------



## triplethreat

Q2B said:


> Nope, not this time around. You would have had to have taken the last CS test to be on the current state police list.


This is the first time I took the test, and I was hoping for much better. I've always heard in the past of those getting a 98 or 99 on the test. I took the test as I was attending part time academy, so I was trying to separate what I already knew from the police side vs. civilian side. I received a 90 for a score, and I'm pretty discouraged. . I certainly was hoping for better. 
As far as state police, they DO pull off of this list. They combined the exams a few days back . .


----------



## Kenny

triplethreat said:


> This is the first time I took the test, and I was hoping for much better. I've always heard in the past of those getting a 98 or 99 on the test. I took the test as I was attending part time academy, so I was trying to separate what I already knew from the police side vs. civilian side. I received a 90 for a score, and I'm pretty discouraged. . I certainly was hoping for better.
> As far as state police, they DO pull off of this list. They combined the exams a few days back . .


Not to shoot down your statement about the exams being combined but what's your source for that information? It was made pretty clear that the MSP was not participating in this civil service exam, and the 2013 list would be used for the MSP until 2017.


----------



## Jazzym

My buddy got a 98...must be a good score considering all others input.. Anyone higher than 98?


----------



## Bloodhound

triplethreat said:


> As far as state police, they DO pull off of this list.


Wrong.


----------



## Shosh328

i have taken the last five tests and have never scored lower than 96. the 2013 test i scored 99. this time around i got an 86. Test has been pretty much the same for all 5 tests that i've taken. They either changed the way they scored the 2015 test or there was an error in the scoring. i also answered all strongly agree/strongly disagree, i have a feeling they may have changed how they score this section.


----------



## Guest

I have been hearIng a significant test score drop from the 2013 test. I went from a 98 to 96 myself. This could either be a scoring issue on mass csc part or they have graded the exams differently. Otherwise, we would not see a trend in the scores as such. Did anyone increase there score who already had a 96 or above?


----------



## mkraus

Interesting to see all the variations in the scores. I felt the test was a little different this time around in some of the practical, maybe I'm wrong. 
2013 I scored a 95 this time around I scored a 95 as well.


----------



## cuptown2011

MADL said:


> I got a 95 in 2013 and a 75 this time. I left thinking I had done really well. This beyond sucks. I just called CS and they told me all I have to do is email them and tell them exactly what I'm looking to have them do (audit, review my scoring, etc) and they'll get back to me. Just include your name. She said that's all the info they need. She was definitely annoyed and they were crazy busy. I had to wait on hold for almost 10 minutes before I could talk to anyone.


As with all the others I was disappointed with my score a I got a 95 on the 2013 test. I sent CS an email like the rest but at the end of my score notice was was different than what some others were saying.

Statutory Information:

Chapter 31, Section 22 of the Massachusetts General Laws (M.G.L) provides that you may request the administrator to conduct a review of the marking of your answers to multiple choice questions. If you wish to exercise this right, please forward a written request by email to [email protected], which includes your full name, address, Person ID, title of the examination, and school at which you took the examination. The Subject Line should be addressed to: Answer Sheet Review.

A copy of your original answer sheet will be sent to you, so you can verify scoring of your answer sheet. Please note that this statute does not provide for review of the test questions nor can multiple choice questions or the marking of multiple choice exams be appealed.

Sincerely,
Civil Service


----------



## DucatiGuy

sgttrunk said:


> My niece got a 94 and she is a UConn grad!


Uconn student here. Also got a 94.


----------



## Enforcer508

All these people that are saying they scored 98, 99, and 100's on the last exam, what happened? Did you even get considered for a job or did you get a great score and sit on an eligibility list the whole time??


----------



## wryman

This was the 6th time taking the exam never scoring below 95. There was nothing different on this exam compared to the previous exams. Leaving the exam that day feeling the same as previous and this time scoring a 76? WTF! I almost puked opening the email. I know I would have left the exam site feeling like I bombed if that was the case. Now after hearing A LOT of really low scores and some in the high 90's, something isn't right!


----------



## Guest

Yes, I scored a 98 and received two interviews each time they hired during those two years.


----------



## JD02124

I got a 93 I know plenty of people that got lower than that. Hell two guys I work with on the Rangers got 76…


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

This is crazy. It seems like every single post in 2013 was a 99 or 100.


----------



## Kenny

Something is definitely screwy. 95 was the lowest score for any of the dozen plus people I knew who took the 2013 exam. Most were 97, 98, and 99.


----------



## JD02124

Maybe because a lot of people scored high in 2013 they changed the scoring? This was my first time taking the test so I can't say what it was like before.


----------



## MASS_DOC_7684

I have always got a 92-94 on the last 3 exams. I received a 98 this time so no complaints here. However, I have never tried the strongly agree / disagree theory. I'm assuming CS has changed their scoring as well.


----------



## Rob720

does anyone know if the veteran points are included in the store they send out ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JD02124

Rob720 said:


> does anyone know if the veteran points are included in the store they send out ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I second this question.


----------



## samadam78

Good luck everyone all of these posts just reaffirm what a broken system CS is... Depts are pulling out left and right the walls are closing in


----------



## WirePro_Joe

To anyone who's taken the exam in the past, do you remember about how long it takes for them to establish the list? Is it another 6 months? Does the 2013 list have an expiration date?


----------



## Kenny

WirePro_Joe said:


> To anyone who's taken the exam in the past, do you remember about how long it takes for them to establish the list? Is it another 6 months? Does the 2013 list have an expiration date?


The 2013 list expires on Ocotber 31. The new list will be established and released very shortly after that.


----------



## Hush

The appeal sounds like you'll get a copy of your answer sheet, but no questions to compare it to. And doubtful they'll reveal the scoring formula for the psych/life experience. Just remember who you're dealing with, I wouldn't be holding your breath for any personalized customer service....or extra points. Why do you REALLY think it takes 6 months to score....


----------



## Q2B

Hush said:


> The appeal sounds like you'll get a copy of your answer sheet, but no questions to compare it to. And doubtful they'll reveal the scoring formula for the psych/life experience. Just remember who you're dealing with, I wouldn't be holding your breath for any personalized customer service....or extra points. Why do you REALLY think it takes 6 months to score....











Civil Circus strikes again!!


----------



## Hush

I do know they took points off if you didn't wear a suit. Nobody in sweatpants got over an 88. They also factored in BMI. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Hush said:


> The appeal sounds like you'll get a copy of your answer sheet, but no questions to compare it to. And doubtful they'll reveal the scoring formula for the psych/life experience. Just remember who you're dealing with, I wouldn't be holding your breath for any personalized customer service....or extra points. Why do you REALLY think it takes 6 months to score....


This.

I appealed my score last time, hoping to snatch up a couple extra points. All they did was send me a copy of my answer key, and what the scantron picked up.

It matched. There was no contesting of answers, no explanation on the psych or life experience. CS is a complete joke, and everyone knows it. Explains the loss of departments left and right. It's like scratching a lottery ticket.

As Hush said, it's run by the state. The same state that runs the RMV, DCF, the welfare and EBT extravaganza, and had a governor that hid $27 mil for a travel account.

The sooner you young guys realize it, the better off you'll be leaving, or taking an alternate route, if this is truly the career you want.

Do not sit idly by and donate all your money to the state for these tests. It's a bad plan. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Pats

Anyone not yet receive your scores? I know a few people that never got an email. I guess they call cc they said there test had not been scored yet!?


----------



## Rob720

they are doing it in "batches"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WirePro_Joe

Pats said:


> Anyone not yet receive your scores? I know a few people that never got an email. I guess they call cc they said there test had not been scored yet!?


Their website says that scores have been released. I would assume they wouldn't post that until they have all been sent out. But who the heck knows. I don't know what to think anymore.


----------



## Pats

Rob720 said:


> they are doing it in "batches"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





WirePro_Joe said:


> Their website says that scores have been released. I would assume they wouldn't post that until they have all been sent out. But who the heck knows. I don't know what to think anymore.


Haha I agree.


----------



## Biggie862005

Came here and found exactly what I was looking for, guess I'm not alone. My score dropped 12 points from 2013 to an 82 this year, almost puked all over my screen when I saw it... Guess I'll keep my fingers crossed that's enough for my town.


----------



## Pats

I guess I got luck. 95 here I had a drop as well 98 last time. Guess I should complain. I've heard people are actually failing this test. I haven't heard that much in prior tests.


----------



## Rob720

when someone gets some answers from CC post them here !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob720

cs*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WirePro_Joe

Initial reply from CS:

Your inquiry has been received and a response is forthcoming after an review.



Thank you,

Civil Service Unit


"an review"? Did anyone at CS ever check the auto reply message before sending it out? ha


----------



## Stantheman

That's the same response I got today as well.


----------



## Jazzym

Is it true that boston is only putting on one new class with this new list because they are putting on a class right now

HEard they lost major funding


----------



## 31679

f


----------



## Stantheman

Still waiting on my review. I was curious if anyone had contacted or thought about contacting a civil service lawyer to see what there thoughts are on this debacle?


----------



## Biggie862005

Jordany said:


> Well this is my first time taking the test and I scored a 95. Spoke to a few local officers and that's the same score they got hired with. They also told me being 22 and being fluent in both English and Spanish is definitely going to help me. I feel confident about my score and even though I did not set a preference I think I'll be fine considering I have a few buddies who are cops where I live. Good luck to all


If I were you, I'd get in touch with civil circus and see if there is a way to claim a residency preference. A 95 is a great score but, not to burst your bubble I had no preference and scored a 94 last time with multiple friends working for my local dept and a Bachelor's degree. I still find myself job hunting two years later. Thank god I have residency preference this time around


----------



## Jazzym

Any Boston guys score well


----------



## CO4Sho

I am guessing they had a 95 with vet or disabled vet status, without that I would be shocked if you got hired, unless your city/town does mass hirings like Boston. I wouldn't get your hopes too high, I know MANY squared away guys, including combat vets that never got hired.



Jordany said:


> Well this is my first time taking the test and I scored a 95. Spoke to a few local officers and that's the same score they got hired with. They also told me being 22 and being fluent in both English and Spanish is definitely going to help me. I feel confident about my score and even though I did not set a preference I think I'll be fine considering I have a few buddies who are cops where I live. Good luck to all


----------



## 31679

gfg


----------



## Biggie862005

Jordany said:


> Well I guess you're right. But when you know the mayor and people who work for the city it's always a plus! Thanks for the info though


You can know the President of the United States for all intents and purposes but if your town is civil service and your name isn't on their list (either through vet or residency preference), then start studying for 2017. Plain and simple. Do yourself a favor and read my last post. If you did read it, read it again and again until it sets in.


----------



## 31679

T


----------



## Pats

Lol


----------



## 31679

G


----------



## Kenny

Jordany said:


> L
> 
> Lol okay bro I'll be back here in a month


You should probably familiarize yourself with how the civil service system works. It's literally all based on Vet and Residency preference. They can't just skip passed a bunch of candidates to get to your name because you know the mayor. Yes it's helpful to know people IF they get to you on the list, but without preference that's going to be a long shot.


----------



## 31679

T


----------



## Biggie862005

Jordany said:


> L
> 
> Lol okay bro I'll be back here in a month


Not sure how to interpret your smart ass reply, but I'm trying to help you here. Whether or not you decide to follow the advice given, best of luck.


----------



## Rob720

I met the president once so that must mean I will get hired !!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny

Jordany said:


> First of all 99% don't know how this BS test works. People who got over 90s are getting 80s this time around, and I did set my residency preference to where I live I spoke to CS.


 Smart move.


----------



## 9C1Impala

Glad I am not the only one. 2011 score was 92, 2013 score was 93, and 2015 score is 86. I was in disbelief when I opened the email.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

9C1Impala said:


> Glad I am not the only one. 2011 score was 92, 2013 score was 93, and 2015 score is 86. I was in disbelief when I opened the email.


And what have you learned in your pursuit of LE in those 4 years? Aside of CS being a complete joke?


----------



## 9C1Impala

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> And what have you learned in your pursuit of LE in those 4 years? Aside of CS being a complete joke?


I've learned that New Hampshire can be quite nice this time of year...


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

9C1Impala said:


> I've learned that New Hampshire can be quite nice this time of year...


Atta boy.

Departments up here hire all the time. Nashua is hiring, as is Manchester.


----------



## WirePro_Joe

Jordany said:


> Lol dudes angry for no reason. I never said anything bad but just wished luck to everyone else. No reason for him to have a fit. Guess someone has done this test a few hundred times. I guess he hasn't let it sink in that he's not getting hired.


My guess is that "dudes" getting angry because you come off as a smart ass punk who hasn't hit maturity yet. Some of the guys on this site have been trying get a LE job for quite a while . They invest time, money and energy into their pursuit. It gets frustrating after a while. When a young guy like you hops on the site talking about scoring high on his first exam, knowing people, and talking like he knows all about this process, my guess is that you're gonna ruffle a few feathers and come off as arrogant. If you do have connections, it's best to keep that to yourself and not make things more frustrating to guys who are trying to get on the job by good old fashioned merit and playing by the rules rather than trying to sneak their way in using a hook up. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Danusmc0321

That is a good connect buddy, but I doubt Mhaaarty is gonna risk getting himself on the news for a lawsuit messing with the cs list, screwing over the people above you and moving you ahead of the 402's dvet/vet's, res with higher score on the list. That will help you IF you get a card after they go through the peeps above ya.


----------



## Goose

Rob720 said:


> I met the president once so that must mean I will get hired !!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The President of Yo' Momma?


----------



## Goose

Danusmc0321 said:


> That is a good connect buddy, but I doubt Mhaaarty is gonna risk getting himself on the news for a lawsuit messing with the cs list, screwing over the people above you and moving you ahead of the 402's dvet/vet's, res with higher score on the list. That will help you IF you get a card after they go through the peeps above ya.


Anyone know if Menino twisted someone's arm to hire his son or if he got on the list and the pecking order was gone through just like everyone else?

Could show one of two things...the mayor only twisted arms to hire his kid, or even if you're the mayor's kid, you still have to wait in line for civil service or the city gets their peepee slapped.

Of course, different mayor so it's a moot point anyway. No offense intended to anyone but just using it as an example when I have no personal knowledge of his hiring.


----------



## JD02124

Goose said:


> Anyone know if Menino twisted someone's arm to hire his son or if he got on the list and the pecking order was gone through just like everyone else?
> 
> Could show one of two things...the mayor only twisted arms to hire his kid, or even if you're the mayor's kid, you still have to wait in line for civil service or the city gets their peepee slapped.
> 
> Of course, different mayor so it's a moot point anyway. No offense intended to anyone but just using it as an example when I have no personal knowledge of his hiring.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

JD02124 said:


> View attachment 4132


I like you.


----------



## JD02124

Well at least they give you your score! I've recivived emails saying congratulations you've passed the so so department exam but unfortunately you have not been selected to move along in the process…


----------



## USAF3424

Goose said:


> Anyone know if Menino twisted someone's arm to hire his son or if he got on the list and the pecking order was gone through just like everyone else?
> 
> Could show one of two things...the mayor only twisted arms to hire his kid, or even if you're the mayor's kid, you still have to wait in line for civil service or the city gets their peepee slapped.
> 
> Of course, different mayor so it's a moot point anyway. No offense intended to anyone but just using it as an example when I have no personal knowledge of his hiring.


Meninos kid was a cadet so he got to bypass everyone on the list.


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

The617Viet said:


> Never had a hiccup on any question, and I scored an 88. One Sgt from my unit failed, two friends failed, and many others complain about a lower test score. Just adding on to this conspiracy theory.


The average score went down from what I heard, but there's still no excuse to fail one of those tests. Most people get hung up on the lifestyle questions. Strongly agree or Strongly disagree, never in between...


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

9C1Impala said:


> Glad I am not the only one. 2011 score was 92, 2013 score was 93, and 2015 score is 86. I was in disbelief when I opened the email.


99, 97, 97 and not a single interview over those 6 years. They were nice enough to allow me to fill out an application though. I should have skipped a step and thrown my app directly into the trash for them.


----------



## Goose

Oh shit, not this again...


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

Mustang87 said:


> I've been told by several other people that being a relative is just as good as a vet status. .


Hahaha I love your sense of humor. Tell me how that works out for you.


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

Mustang87 said:


> like someone a few pages ago said. They got a 100 and they were passed over by vets and people fit the criteria.


I hate when people already above me on the list bypass me... Oh wait... What?


----------



## CO4Sho

Mustang87 said:


> I don't know if you guys are talking strictly town/city cops or troopers, but either way just like any other profession its about who you know not how good you are. I am 21 and my father was a trooper of 34 years and just retired. I plan on taking the exam when it is available and I've been told by several other people that being a relative is just as good as a vet status. Also, a friend of mine is 18 years old and is a reserve officer in my town because his father is a state trooper and he had the connections and as soon as he is of age he will be sworn in. Like someone a few pages ago said. They got a 100 and they were passed over by vets and people fit the criteria.


If you score is high enough, yes, having a relative or knowing someone will DEFINITELY help. Knowing people can mean they can overlook certain things in your background, but they CANNOT bypass people for no reason. Non Civil Service can do anything they want though. I know plenty of Troopers sons who are not Troopers or even Police Officers.


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

Jordany said:


> Well I guess you're right. But when you know the mayor and people who work for the city it's always a plus! Thanks for the info though


Since your gonna be pretty low on the list with a 95, you need to know more than a mayor and a few cops for a shot. You might want to start praying... And since when was a 95 a good score?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Goose said:


> Oh shit, not this again...


But it's been a while... We could use some gold.

Apparently being a relative gains you the same two points on the MSP exam, as being a veteran. Amazing!


----------



## Bloodhound

Mustang87 said:


> I plan on taking the exam when it is available and I've been told by several other people that being a relative is just as good as a vet status.


Try telling that to the many many sons/daughters of Troopers that are far down the list and won't be attending the 82nd. You have to get the right score first.


----------



## JD02124

The617Viet said:


> Check your privelige. I wrote my will at 17 and carried an M16 in the desert before my 20th birthday. I probably will not even be looked at.


Let's play this game&#8230;how old are you? And what desert do you speak of?


----------



## JD02124

Bloodhound said:


> Try telling that to the many many sons/daughters of Troopers that are far down the list and won't be attending the 82nd. You have to get the right score first.


I know two people in this up coming trooper class. Not veterans and don't have any family members as troopers.


----------



## Jazzym

When is the list going to be out?


----------



## Rob720

nov 1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

Mustang87 said:


> Ok?


Because vets can't bypass a non-vet. Get it, kid? You're in for a rude awakening when the msp won't interview you because of your score. It won't matter who you're related too. And The people that say nepotism is so prevalent in mass are people that couldn't get the job on their own merit and want to blame someone else. But just a tip, you might not want to go around bragging that daddy is gonna get you on.


----------



## MiamiVice

Omg, I can't read this shit any longer. Hiring age should be 28 to eliminate these 21 year old ass clowns that live with mommy still.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Only took 8 hours to address this kid's delusions. C'mon MC, you're getting soft. 

Kid, you know not what you speak of. Seriously. It's kinda comical, that you know so much of what just isn't true. 

Having a relative on the MSP, means ABSOLUTE JACK FUCKING SHIT. You get ZERO special consideration because of a relative, if you do not score within the recruiting group. Got a 98, and they send out letters to 99's? YOU'RE OUT. There's no pleading, no begging, no dimes to drop, nothing. Holy shit are you in for a rude awakening. 

You certainly don't gain any favor with this group alluding "my daddy the retired trooper will get me in."


----------



## JD02124




----------



## SouthShoreBrother

Mustang87 said:


> Pretty much.





Mustang87 said:


> Well of course. I'm not saying you can know someone and get an 80 on the test and expect a call. I'm saying you get treated similar to a vet. Get a high score and know some people and your chances are far greater than someone who doesn't know anybody.


How are vets treated better? It's amazing how you know so much about the process at your age.


----------



## Rob720

anyways...so what is the pecking order of the list? 402's, disabled vet, vet minority's, female?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

Rob720 said:


> anyways...so what is the pecking order of the list? 402's, disabled vet, vet minority's, female?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It goes: sons of retired troopers, 402's, resident d-vets, resident vets, resident non-vets, then non residents. if it's a consent decree community, I think it's every 5th person has to be a minority, regardless of what they Scored.


----------



## Rob720

haha I see what you did there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

SouthShoreBrother said:


> It goes: sons of retired troopers, 402's, resident d-vets, resident vets, resident non-vets, then non residents. if it's a consent decree community, I think it's every 5th person has to be a minority, regardless of what they Scored.




That's where I went wrong all those years... I forgot to fill in the "daddy retired from the job" bubble on my exam. Fuckkkkk me.


----------



## visible25

This thread just gets more and more depressing


----------



## MiamiVice

Unfortunately these are the losers that are getting hired that we all have to work with. It's god awful, unmotivated, lazy, entitled, arrogant pukes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## pahapoika

visible25 said:


> This thread just gets more and more depressing


C'mon Viz.

Enjoy the show, its masscops


----------



## knight73

Anybody else NOT get thier score yet? Eight days after initial emails and still nothing ... Took the test in Springfield. I have checked the spam/junk folders,


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

Mustang87 said:


> What do you mean? Vets get extra points on the test. Hence, a boost.


 You said "if you get a high score, you get treated like a vet"
Aside from the extra points, I don't see veterans getting treated any better during the process. BPD for example is notorious for being harder on vets during the psych portion.


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

knight73 said:


> Anybody else NOT get thier score yet? Eight days after initial emails and still nothing ... Took the test in Springfield. I have checked the spam/junk folders,


 Civil service has said that the scores were released. They said if you check your spam folder and its not there, shoot them an email. Everyone I know that took it got scores already so you might want to get on them.


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

Mustang87 said:


> Sound like you're talking about yourself.


Ouch, did daddy help you come up with that insult?


----------



## Goose

knight73 said:


> Anybody else NOT get thier score yet? Eight days after initial emails and still nothing ... Took the test in Springfield. I have checked the spam/junk folders,


I didn't get a score yet.

I didn't bother taking the test though.


----------



## Ross805

Hi all, I am new to civil service. The town I live in is not civil service, though a nearby town is and is the department which I would like to work for. When I took the exam or prior to the exam I never saw a question or area to list preferred departments. Is there such a thing, lets say "list three preferred" departments? Also upon reading on this whole scoring debacle it seems as if scores are lower this time compared to past exams. I scored in the higher 80's and was quite disappointed. But i was told by a few current officers to not get discouraged as they look at an individual in a whole, not entirely exam score. As previous posters have stated, some have seen lower scores get passed over, I have also heard some candidates get passed over due to some circumstances whatever those may be. This is all just things that I have heard, not saying its entirely true.


----------



## pahapoika

Goose said:


> I didn't get a score yet.
> 
> I didn't bother taking the test though.


Already throwing in the towel ?


----------



## Edmizer1

USAF3424 said:


> Meninos kid was a cadet so he got to bypass everyone on the list.


Menno was hired as a cadet just before his 23rd birthday and allowed to sit at the police academy for several months waiting for the training class to begin even though no cadets were being hired at the immediate time. This got him in the door before he turned 23 which was the cutoff at the time.


----------



## Goose

pahapoika said:


> Already throwing in the towel ?


I took the test three times and my score fell each time. I wasn't getting any less smart or smoking dope. If I was still taking the test, at this rate I would be scoring in the low 80s.


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

Ross805 said:


> Hi all, I am new to civil service. The town I live in is not civil service, though a nearby town is and is the department which I would like to work for. When I took the exam or prior to the exam I never saw a question or area to list preferred departments. Is there such a thing, lets say "list three preferred" departments? Also upon reading on this whole scoring debacle it seems as if scores are lower this time compared to past exams. I scored in the higher 80's and was quite disappointed. But i was told by a few current officers to not get discouraged as they look at an individual in a whole, not entirely exam score. As previous posters have stated, some have seen lower scores get passed over, I have also heard some candidates get passed over due to some circumstances whatever those may be. This is all just things that I have heard, not saying its entirely true.


Unfortunately for you, you need residency in a civil service town. If you don't have residency, you will be below every single resident that passes the test, even someone with a 70. So your high 80 might as well be a 69. And department will look at the individual as a whole, but only if their score is reached to begin with. You're gonna have to move to a civil service town or try for the MBTA, MSP, etc.


----------



## felony

I heard they changed around the personality questions in this recent test, resulting in lower tests scores across the board. The last test almost everyone I knew got a 99-97. This test, many scored in the high 80's, which threw quite a few people off.


----------



## JD02124

The617Viet said:


> I'm 21, and I was in Khost.


Wouldn't consider Khost the desert the parts I've been to were pretty mountainous. Khost to Gardez pass COP wilderness.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

felony said:


> I heard they changed around the personality questions in this recent test, resulting in lower tests scores across the board. The last test almost everyone I knew got a 99-97. This test, many scored in the high 80's, which threw quite a few people off.


This.

Every damn post here in 2013 was a 98-100.


----------



## pahapoika

So why is everybody flunking the psych test ?

Are they looking for kinder, gentler cops and everybody went in there like Rambo ?


----------



## Ross805

SouthShoreBrother said:


> Unfortunately for you, you need residency in a civil service town. If you don't have residency, you will be below every single resident that passes the test, even someone with a 70. So your high 80 might as well be a 69. And department will look at the individual as a whole, but only if their score is reached to begin with. You're gonna have to move to a civil service town or try for the MBTA, MSP, etc.


That's unfortunate, still worth a shot. How would I ad preferred towns or does my Score get sent to each department and they can pick and choose from the list?


----------



## CO4Sho

Ross805 said:


> That's unfortunate, still worth a shot. How would I ad preferred towns or does my Score get sent to each department and they can pick and choose from the list?


In the 80's, no residency and no vet status... dude, just hang in the towel and start taking some non-civil tests, the civil service is not going to work for you. You and I have the same chance, and I did not even take the test!


----------



## MiamiVice

Mustang87 said:


> Sound like you're talking about yourself.


Good luck with the background investigation....... you'll need it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## JD02124

Mustang87 said:


> And why is that?


Lock! Lock! Lock! For the love of god lock! We know about the low score rates and when the results will be posted&#8230;lock


----------



## pahapoika

JD02124 said:


> Lock! Lock! Lock! For the love of god lock! We know about the low score rates and when the results will be posted&#8230;lock


Ah, c'mon it's fun. Besides think i answered my own question about the low psych testing


----------



## Edmizer1

Edmizer1 said:


> Menno was hired as a cadet just before his 23rd birthday and allowed to sit at the police academy for several months waiting for the training class to begin even though no cadets were being hired at the immediate time. This got him in the door before he turned 23 which was the cutoff at the time.


I vaguely knew Tom Menino Jr. in high school and while I was trying to get a police job in my 20s. Menino was also trying to become a cop so I would see him from time to time. At that time, (late 80s - early 90s) it was harder than it is now if you can believe it. I haven't seen him in years but I always remember that he was a class act and was always friendly. It's hard to deny that he used connections to get in, but I would probably have done the same thing if the role was reversed.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

JD02124 said:


> Lock! Lock! Lock! For the love of god lock! We know about the low score rates and when the results will be posted&#8230;lock


Oh no, sir... This will stay WIDE open. So some can hang themselves with their know-it-all ropes.


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

Mustang87 said:


> And why is that?


Don't worry about it, you'll find out soon enough.


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

Ross805 said:


> That's unfortunate, still worth a shot. How would I ad preferred towns or does my Score get sent to each department and they can pick and choose from the list?


There's one list now. I'm sorry to say but you don't have a shot at a municipal force. Even after they exhaust the entire list in the town you prefer, they then look at all the d-vets and vets that are not residents. When the list comes out you'll see where you rank state wide. I had a 97 and I was way down at around 4700. That is tied for 4700 with a few hundred other guys.


----------



## Umder24

Has anyone heard of someone scoring a 100 or upper 90s?


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

Umder24 said:


> Has anyone heard of someone scoring a 100 or upper 90s?


I know a couple 99's, but most people have lower scores this time. Almost every score last time was in between 98-100, now not so much.


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

SouthShoreBrother said:


> There's one list now. I'm sorry to say but you don't have a shot at a municipal force. Even after they exhaust the entire list in the town you prefer, they then look at all the d-vets and vets that are not residents. When the list comes out you'll see where you rank state wide. I had a 97 and I was way down at around 4700. That is tied for 4700 with a few hundred other guys.


Simply put, you need to be a resident to have a chance. Except in rare circumstances like when Bourne, ma sends out cards to disabled vets. Unless your dad was a trooper for 34 years, in that case I don't think you need to take the test, your automatically hired. (A reference to an entitled kid who won't get hired anyway)


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

Mustang87 said:


> Someone seems quite butthurt


Your using that term incorrectly. Kid. Butthurt would imply I was overly offended by something you said. I'm simply joining everyone else in mocking you based on your ignorance. But it's pointless, I don't have to take you down a notch, civil service will do that for me.


----------



## Rob720

I









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

Mustang87 said:


> I have yet to state anything that isn't true.


Really? "Being a troopers son is just as good as being a vet" 
Is that true?


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

Mustang87 said:


> I also never said I was entitled. To me it sounds like someone is getting depressed that at 32 years old, their chance is coming to an end.


I'm on a department now, and based on what I've heard, you would struggle fitting in with any department. You just joined this site and have managed to isolate yourself from the LE community extremely fast.


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

Mustang87 said:


> Like I said. It gives you extra points on the test.
> From what I've been told


Being a troopers son does not give you points on the test. Sorry, but you were misinformed.


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

Mustang87 said:


> Like I said. It gives you extra points on the test.
> From what I've been told


What rank did daddy rise too anyway?


----------



## MiamiVice

I bet his dad was a t.w.a.t. probably a capitol guy or maybe rmv

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob720

can we all just get along lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

Mustang87 said:


> Good one....


We don't need to attack family members, there's gotta be a line somewhere. Please keep your insults directed at mustang, I enjoy his comebacks.


----------



## MiamiVice

Yup he definitely wasn't a RT

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Otto

Mustang87 said:


> Like I said. It gives you extra points on the test.
> From what I've been told


Sweet Jesus you are a dumbass


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Mustang, have you learned anything here yet?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Mustang87 said:


> Only thing Ive learned is that this site is full of immature grown ass men


Wrong answer.

Later bro.


----------



## kwflatbed

Mustang87 said:


> Only thing Ive learned is that this site is full of immature grown ass men


Sounds like you can't take any heat


----------



## MiamiVice

Oh boy, I think there's a bus coming.......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

MiamiVice said:


> Oh boy, I think there's a bus coming.......
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Already left the station. Sent him on a weeklong trip. Maybe he comes back with a better attitude, and learns something instead of being a wiseass know-it-all. Kid is so clueless it's painful.

And why the fuck is he even talking about the MSP in this thread?! The test wasn't for the state, only CS.


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

I'm honestly shocked at the people who are posting here claiming that relatives and connections will get them on in a CS town. I'm doubly shocked that people are so sure about it. God, I've got 402B preference with a '94 and I'm nervous about making it. I feel like the immature kids on this thread telling off long time members here, need to have a slice of humble pie. You get more bees with honey than vinegar.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Dalymiddleboro said:


> I'm honestly shocked at the people who are posting here claiming that relatives and connections will get them on in a CS town. I'm doubly shocked that people are so sure about it. God, I've got 402B preference with a '94 and I'm nervous about making it. I feel like the immature kids on this thread telling off long time members here, need to have a slice of humble pie. You get more bees with honey than vinegar.


Daly, you're ok in my book. You've stayed humble and decided to learn here, instead of running your mouth.

You've got the best chance out of ANYONE here, and you haven't thrown that around. Keep PT'ing, keep outta trouble, and you'll be just fine.


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Daly, you're ok in my book. You've stayed humble and decided to learn here, instead of running your mouth.
> 
> You've got the best chance out of ANYONE here, and you haven't thrown that around. Keep PT'ing, keep outta trouble, and you'll be just fine.


Appreciate it buddy. I've just never ever seen a benefit in being a cocky asshole. In my 30 years on gods green earth, I've come to realize a little humility and common sense goes a LONG way.

I must confess though, I always tend to chuckle at the replies of some of the people here. Every now and then I suppose it's ok to bust out some popcorn and read this thread.

Good luck to everyone, and heed pvt cowboys advice, if your having trouble getting on in MA, NH is a wonderful state to try out for.


----------



## MiamiVice

I gotta say, I know there's a few here who have had shitty experiences getting on, but that aside it's not impossible. Between campus, hospital, and non civil service jobs someone is always hiring. Sspo sucks, but it's a start, the reserve academy is useless, but it's a start, boston rule 400 yuk, dispatching barf, self sponsor, yup did it, I did all of the above, starting at 18, and was on a civil service department by 24 (nonvet), that would have sent me to the academy, but by going on my own I got seniority over 4 others. Point being anyone can do it, the fucking whining here is out of control. P.s. if your banking on c.s. nows the time to move to the city or town you want to try for.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

Mustang87 said:


> Only thing Ive learned is that this site is full of immature grown ass men


This is tame compared to the heat you would get on a department. You might want to consider a different career if this is getting to you...


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

MiamiVice said:


> I gotta say, I know there's a few here who have had shitty experiences getting on, but that aside it's not impossible. Between campus, hospital, and non civil service jobs someone is always hiring. Sspo sucks, but it's a start, the reserve academy is useless, but it's a start, boston rule 400 yuk, dispatching barf, self sponsor, yup did it, I did all of the above, starting at 18, and was on a civil service department by 24 (nonvet), that would have sent me to the academy, but by going on my own I got seniority over 4 others. Point being anyone can do it, the fucking whining here is out of control. P.s. if your banking on c.s. nows the time to move to the city or town you want to try for.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


The lesson being here...

Is to self sponsor. 

Or move out of state, to NH or even LAPD.


----------



## Bursturnbrurns

Ladies and Gents, esteemed members of this forum. I've been flipping through the past 10 pages of this forum and haven't seen this answer quite yet. First time taking the test got a 95, I have vet status yet no residency (I know, I have the dumb and didn't put it down, biiiiiiig mistake) 

First question: My Comp & Pen through the VA finally came in, is there a time limit I can submit for Disabled Vet status or does it have to be at the time of the test? 

Second question: From what I've gathered the way CS works is... Once the CS towns run through their list THEN they can go onto the next portion and hire off individuals who didn't put down the residency preference, with that being said what is the likely hood of getting into a hiring process? 

Thank you!


----------



## Clydon94

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Mustang, have you learned anything here yet?


Hey Pvt. 
Have you taken the Manchester test? I missed the practice test 0_o after scoring an 85 on CS I may pursue other paths...


----------



## Crazy Otto

Hank Moody said:


> You probably know his Dad


Perhaps. After 30+ years, I know a lot of weirdo's.


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

Bursturnbrurns said:


> Ladies and Gents, esteemed members of this forum. I've been flipping through the past 10 pages of this forum and haven't seen this answer quite yet. First time taking the test got a 95, I have vet status yet no residency (I know, I have the dumb and didn't put it down, biiiiiiig mistake)
> 
> First question: My Comp & Pen through the VA finally came in, is there a time limit I can submit for Disabled Vet status or does it have to be at the time of the test?
> 
> Second question: From what I've gathered the way CS works is... Once the CS towns run through their list THEN they can go onto the next portion and hire off individuals who didn't put down the residency preference, with that being said what is the likely hood of getting into a hiring process?
> 
> Thank you!


You can claim veteran status at any time during the life of the list, check mass.gov, they give you a step by step guide on how to update it. Unfortunately, you have a very small chance at getting an interview for a local pd. Some small towns like Bourne, ma sent out cards to d-vets but it's very rare. You will get a chance with the mbta once you update your vet status. I know d-vets that get a card from the mbta every 6 months like clockwork. You might as well take it for the academy and then transfer to a municipality. Mbta won't let you use your military time towards retirement and the group 4 pension is a little bit better.


----------



## Bursturnbrurns

SouthShoreBrother said:


> You can claim veteran status at any time during the life of the list, check mass.gov, they give you a step by step guide on how to update it. Unfortunately, you have a very small chance at getting an interview for a local pd. Some small towns like Bourne, ma sent out cards to d-vets but it's very rare. You will get a chance with the mbta once you update your vet status. I know d-vets that get a card from the mbta every 6 months like clockwork. You might as well take it for the academy and then transfer to a municipality. Mbta won't let you use your military time towards retirement and the group 4 pension is a little bit better.


Thank you so much for the help and info!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Clydon94 said:


> Hey Pvt.
> Have you taken the Manchester test? I missed the practice test 0_o after scoring an 85 on CS I may pursue other paths...


Negative buddy. After 11 years, I got tired of getting FU letters. Last one I got was the day before Christmas in 2013, and it stung a lot more than others. At that time I decided that it wasn't meant to be for me, and pursued another career path.

I would highly recommend taking tests in NH. There's FAR less bs.


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Negative buddy. After 11 years, I got tired of getting FU letters. Last one I got was the day before Christmas in 2013, and it stung a lot more than others. At that time I decided that it wasn't meant to be for me, and pursued another career path.
> 
> I would highly recommend taking tests in NH. There's FAR less bs.





Clydon94 said:


> Hey Pvt.
> Have you taken the Manchester test? I missed the practice test 0_o after scoring an 85 on CS I may pursue other paths...


I took the Manchester test a while back. I took the written, they grade it right in front of you, if you pass you do the physical right there. Then the oral boards were later the next week. I liked how streamlined the process was. I would definetly recommend taking it.


----------



## VEWarrior

Anyone know when the Civil Service site will be updated? It says it was on Oct 6th, but I can't see any of my results on them...


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

VEWarrior said:


> Anyone know when the Civil Service site will be updated? It says it was on Oct 6th, but I can't see any of my results on them...[/QUOTE
> Ugh...


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

VEWarrior said:


> Anyone know when the Civil Service site will be updated? It says it was on Oct 6th, but I can't see any of my results on them...


Did you even take the 2013 test?

You strike me as the kind of guy that keeps hoping to win the lottery, but always forgets to buy the ticket.


----------



## Tomj1501

So from what I've read.. it sounds like everyone has had a tough time on the 2015 CS. I received a 93 and have Vet status. 

I'm not putting my eggs all in one basket (I'm taking every test from the non-CS towns/ Hopkinton PD, Walpole, and soon North Attleboro)

Any advice on what else I can do to get my "foot in the door"? Should I self sponsor in the police academy?


----------



## tallwill88

I know most of you guys want Massachusetts because that's where you all live, but have you guys considered Connecticut? 
You can go to www.policeapp.com and POSTC: Employment Opportunities in Connecticut Law Enforcement Agencies for the listings. There are currently 13 departments hiring in Connecticut.

Connecticut does not have a statewide civil service process. When I was hired, I took a test in March and I was in the academy six months later. However, state law requires police officer candidates to take a polygraph test. Connecticut has the highest salaries for police officers in the region, with starting salaries for entry-level officers up to $61,000. Unlike New Hampshire, Connecticut certifications transfer to Massachusetts after two years.

It may not as LA, but its close to home. And its definitely better than waiting around for Mass Civil Service.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Tomj1501 said:


> So from what I've read.. it sounds like everyone has had a tough time on the 2015 CS. I received a 93 and have Vet status.
> 
> I'm not putting my eggs all in one basket (I'm taking every test from the non-CS towns/ Hopkinton PD, Walpole, and soon North Attleboro)
> 
> Any advice on what else I can do to get my "foot in the door"? Should I self sponsor in the police academy?


You haven't read much here, have you?


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> You haven't read much here, have you?


To be fair, his situation is completely different than anyone else's here. Didn't you know he was special?


----------



## VEWarrior

SouthShoreBrother said:


> Did you even take the 2013 test?
> 
> You strike me as the kind of guy that keeps hoping to win the lottery, but always forgets to buy the ticket.


What?


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

VEWarrior said:


> What?


I assumed you were talking about your test results from 2013. Because on this site, and on mass.gov, it has been mentioned numerous times that the list for this test will be released on November 1st. So your question was either referring to the 2013 test, or the hundredth time someone has asked when the list will come out. IT'S ON MASS.GOV! I'm starting to think people are doing this on purpose.


----------



## Rob720

when is the list actually established ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob720

hahah joke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

Tomj1501 said:


> So from what I've read.. it sounds like everyone has had a tough time on the 2015 CS. I received a 93 and have Vet status.
> 
> I'm not putting my eggs all in one basket (I'm taking every test from the non-CS towns/ Hopkinton PD, Walpole, and soon North Attleboro)
> 
> Any advice on what else I can do to get my "foot in the door"? Should I self sponsor in the police academy?


Don't waste your time with a non cs town if you don't have an academy.


----------



## VEWarrior

SouthShoreBrother said:


> I assumed you were talking about your test results from 2013. Because on this site, and on mass.gov, it has been mentioned numerous times that the list for this test will be released on November 1st. So your question was either referring to the 2013 test, or the hundredth time someone has asked when the list will come out. IT'S ON MASS.GOV! I'm starting to think people are doing this on purpose.


Hey man, I got the results, and it said to temporarily check. When I checked, the last update said some day in October _after_ I got my results. Was curious if that meant anything.
No need to get upset. If you didn't want to answer, then don't.


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

VEWarrior said:


> Hey man, I got the results, and it said to temporarily check. When I checked, the last update said some day in October _after_ I got my results. Was curious if that meant anything.
> No need to get upset. If you didn't want to answer, then don't.


Temporarily check? What does that even mean? And the update comes from civil service decisions/vet status updates. I expect you to get your head on a swivel, son. This is not a weakend retreat. I expect you to pay attention to detail. I will not tolerate anything less than perfection.


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

SouthShoreBrother said:


> Temporarily check? What does that even mean? And the update comes from civil service decisions/vet status updates. I expect you to get your head on a swivel, son. This is not a weakend retreat. I expect you to pay attention to detail. I will not tolerate anything less than perfection.


Now line up for a brown eye inspection.


----------



## DFG212

So I haven't got any e-mails about my score yet...am I supposed to call them and ask for my score? Also, does anyone know of/work with the Methuen, MA/Lawrence, MA police department in particular to know how their hiring processes differ from others? Thanks


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

DFG212 said:


> So I haven't got any e-mails about my score yet...am I supposed to call them and ask for my score? Also, does anyone know of/work with the Methuen, MA/Lawrence, MA police department in particular to know how their hiring processes differ from others? Thanks


Definitely call, you should've recieved a score by now. I know methuen hires a lot of reserve officers and then hire from that group for full time positions. Good way to get your foot in the door. You'll need a reserve academy tho.


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

DFG212 said:


> So I haven't got any e-mails about my score yet...am I supposed to call them and ask for my score? Also, does anyone know of/work with the Methuen, MA/Lawrence, MA police department in particular to know how their hiring processes differ from others? Thanks


But just so you know, methuen and Lawrence have different lists, so you can only be on one of them.


----------



## felony

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Negative buddy. After 11 years, I got tired of getting FU letters. Last one I got was the day before Christmas in 2013, and it stung a lot more than others. At that time I decided that it wasn't meant to be for me, and pursued another career path.
> 
> I would highly recommend taking tests in NH. There's FAR less bs.


New Hampshire although a seemingly more fair of a process, is still full of nepotism. Before I got on, I took the Conway PD test and got passed over, for a in town applicant. I was actually told this by the LT at my final oral board. He gave me the number to a neighboring department to give them a call, as they had a posted vacancy, but I was so pissed off that I threw it away.

Londonderry, I took the test crushed the PT and written and got passed over. Never got a letter, never got a call never heard shit.

Manchester I took the test but got a job offer before I did the Poly.

Just remember NH REQUIRES a Polygraph for law enforcement positions. Its pseudo science at best and I would not like to rest my career on that machine or examiner.


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

felony said:


> New Hampshire although a seemingly more fair of a process, is still full of nepotism. Before I got on, I took the Conway PD test and got passed over, for a in town applicant. I was actually told this by the LT at my final oral board. He gave me the number to a neighboring department to give them a call, as they had a posted vacancy, but I was so pissed off that I threw it away.
> 
> Londonderry, I took the test crushed the PT and written and got passed over. Never got a letter, never got a call never heard shit.
> 
> Manchester I took the test but got a job offer before I did the Poly.
> 
> Just remember NH REQUIRES a Polygraph for law enforcement positions. Its pseudo science at best and I would not like to rest my career on that machine or examiner.


To be fair to that department, just because they chose someone else, doesn't mean there was nepotism involved. It actually makes sense to choose a qualified candidate from that community because there is significantly less of a chance he's only using that department as a stepping stone (something they must see from the majority of mass applicants).
Same thing with Londonderry, the test was easy so a lot of people crushed it and the PT is pass fail.

This is a huge issue in Law enforcement. The problem isn't necessarily the prevalence of nepotism in the hiring process, its the perception of nepotism in the process. Policing is one of those fields that just happens to run in families. If a relative of yours is a cop, at some point in your life, you're going to seriously consider being a cop. Unlike most other fields, a high percentage of candidates come from LE families, which is no wonder a significant amount of new hires have a connection. Also, growing up with that role model, they're also probably more prepared for the process.

Definitely not saying "hookups" don't happen, but I feel as if it's the exception, and not the rule.


----------



## DFG212

SouthShoreBrother said:


> Definitely call, you should've recieved a score by now. I know methuen hires a lot of reserve officers and then hire from that group for full time positions. Good way to get your foot in the door. You'll need a reserve academy tho.


Thanks alot buddy, I'll give them a call tomorrow! Gotcha, so do you know how Methuen specifically works in terms of getting hired reserve? It is the same process through the Eligibility List getting plucked out and picked or am I able to apply for that directly?


----------



## DFG212

Update: So I just got my results and I got a 75...unbelievable. But apparently according to this thread that might even be an average score compared to all the 80s people have received.. I swear there's no way I got any of the scenario questions wrong, even double checked everything after I finished through. For the lifestyle questionnaire I went through every single question and back to make sure I was exactly consistent with the questions asking a similar thing. Is there anyway I could dispute that, if so what do I even say?

There goes any hope for the next two years

By the way, I had this attached at the bottom of my e-mail. What does it mean?

"Chapter 31 section 22 of M.G.L General Laws provides that you may submit in writing a request for a review of the scoring of your employment and experience by sending an email to [email protected]"


----------



## Goose

Did you not read the thread? Go back a few pages...


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

DFG212 said:


> Thanks alot buddy, I'll give them a call tomorrow! Gotcha, so do you know how Methuen specifically works in terms of getting hired reserve? It is the same process through the Eligibility List getting plucked out and picked or am I able to apply for that directly?





DFG212 said:


> Update: So I just got my results and I got a 75...unbelievable. But apparently according to this thread that might even be an average score compared to all the 80s people have received.. I swear there's no way I got any of the scenario questions wrong, even double checked everything after I finished through. For the lifestyle questionnaire I went through every single question and back to make sure I was exactly consistent with the questions asking a similar thing. Is there anyway I could dispute that, if so what do I even say?
> 
> There goes any hope for the next two years
> 
> By the way, I had this attached at the bottom of my e-mail. What does it mean?
> 
> "Chapter 31 section 22 of M.G.L General Laws provides that you may submit in writing a request for a review of the scoring of your employment and experience by sending an email to [email protected]"


 scores this time were low, but not nearly low enough for a 75 to be average. But if your argument is "I swear I answered the questions right", you don't really have much of an appeal. No one left thinking they answered most of them incorrectly. People need to stop blaming the test/nepotism. Accept you scored poorly and figure out what you need to do to increase your score on the next test.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

SouthShoreBrother said:


> Accept you scored poorly and figure out what you need to do to increase your score on the next test.


Don't be that guy, bro.

There's NO study guide available that people can utilize for the test. The personality section is complete bullshit, and everyone knows it.

There's no way to "increase your score" if you don't know how the test is scored.


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Don't be that guy, bro.
> 
> There's NO study guide available that people can utilize for the test. The personality section is complete bullshit, and everyone knows it.
> 
> There's no way to "increase your score" if you don't know how the test is scored.


Then learn how the test is scored. A lot of people have increased their score by choosing strongly agree/strongly disagree. That's just one tip, but there are plenty of tricks to doing better on tests. I just think it's better to look at yourself and figure out how you can improve your own situation, instead of claiming the test was scored incorrectly. A lot of people score in the high 90's every time, so the test is beatable.


----------



## felony

SouthShoreBrother said:


> To be fair to that department, just because they chose someone else, doesn't mean there was nepotism involved. It actually makes sense to choose a qualified candidate from that community because there is significantly less of a chance he's only using that department as a stepping stone (something they must see from the majority of mass applicants).
> Same thing with Londonderry, the test was easy so a lot of people crushed it and the PT is pass fail.
> 
> I took Londonderry over 9 years ago. It was a scored test. Not a pass fail. I have no idea how they do it now. Either way I apparently got lost in the candidate shuffle. It happens to all of us.
> 
> Definitely not saying "hookups" don't happen, but I feel as if it's the exception, and not the rule.


You're talking out both sides of your mouth. If you're going by strictly the score, I scored higher, I was the best candidate on paper. Every department can bypass for whatever reason they choose. You have no right of appeal. The definition of nepotism was what I just posted. I had family in the area, so saying I wasn't taking the test on a whim.
Having a hook definitely helps. You're out of your mind if you think it doesn't. I have seen kids get hired simply by word of mouth. This isn't my first day, I took tests for several years before getting OTJ, like many other members here.


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

felony said:


> You're talking out both sides of your mouth. If you're going by strictly the score, I scored higher, I was the best candidate on paper. Every department can bypass for whatever reason they choose. You have no right of appeal. The definition of nepotism was what I just posted. I had family in the area, so saying I wasn't taking the test on a whim.
> Having a hook definitely helps. You're out of your mind if you think it doesn't. I have seen kids get hired simply by word of mouth. This isn't my first day, I took tests for several years before getting OTJ, like many other members here.


How did you know you scored higher? They don't release their list. But more importantly, a high test score alone does not mean you'll be the best candidate. They simply had a test to determine who to interview and then they chose the best candidate (in their opinion) out of the people who scored highest. I'm not saying nepotism doesn't happen, but you can't claim that every time you don't get a job. And maybe those kids that got hired by word of mouth were great candidates. Who knows, I don't know them.


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

SouthShoreBrother said:


> How did you know you scored higher? They don't release their list. But more importantly, a high test score alone does not mean you'll be the best candidate. They simply had a test to determine who to interview and then they chose the best candidate (in their opinion) out of the people who scored highest. I'm not saying nepotism doesn't happen, but you can't claim that every time you don't get a job. And maybe those kids that got hired by word of mouth were
> great candidates. Who knows, I don't know them.


And most of that is anecdotal. I know about 8 guys that got on in my city. No hooks, no military. They just got jobs in corrections/sheriffs department/hospital security and made themselves more appealing to departments. My main point is, there are a lot of young guys on here that are still looking to get on. Far too often people are discouraging by blaming the departments/civil service. I'm saying the opposite. Take responsibility, improve yourself, and make it more difficult for a department to bypass you.


----------



## JD02124

I've been turned down from just about every LEO job I've ever applied to other than the Rangers… on the plus side I did get picked up by Boston Public School PD a few days ago with that being said I got a 93 on the test and even with that and my history and the BPD officers and academy staff I know I still am not placing all my chips on getting on Boston.


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

JD02124 said:


> I've been turned down from just about every LEO job I've ever applied to other than the Rangers&#8230; on the plus side I did get picked up by Boston Public School PD a few days ago with that being said I got a 93 on the test and even with that and my history and the BPD officers and academy staff I know I still am not placing all my chips on getting on Boston.


Congrats on the new job


----------



## pahapoika

JD02124 said:


> I've been turned down from just about every LEO job I've ever applied to other than the Rangers&#8230; on the plus side I did get picked up by Boston Public School PD a few days ago with that being said I got a 93 on the test and even with that and my history and the BPD officers and academy staff I know I still am not placing all my chips on getting on Boston.


I'll be very unhappy if you don't get on. From the sound of things that 93 sounds like a pretty good mark. Congrats on the school gig. It's a start. At least your on the city payroll. 

Good luck with BPD !


----------



## USAF3424

JD02124 said:


> I've been turned down from just about every LEO job I've ever applied to other than the Rangers&#8230; on the plus side I did get picked up by Boston Public School PD a few days ago with that being said I got a 93 on the test and even with that and my history and the BPD officers and academy staff I know I still am not placing all my chips on getting on Boston.


vet status & a 93 = you'll be in the first class off the new list. The first classes from the 2011 & 2013 CS exams had civilians in them meaning they went through all of the veterans.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

SouthShoreBrother said:


> Then learn how the test is scored. A lot of people have increased their score by choosing strongly agree/strongly disagree. That's just one tip, but there are plenty of tricks to doing better on tests.


That's your answer? Learn how the test is scored? Are you fuckin serious? Like there's some fuckin hotline you call to find out the scoring criteria for a personality/work styles profile. Right.

I guarantee that I crushed the entire section of the test that was skill based, every time. Know how I know? Because I crushed other similar tests... EVERY TIME. Scored in the top 5 for one particular department, twice, on a non-CS test. It's not hard.

Add in arbitrary questions about whether you like to "close your office door at work" or whether you've had a "verbal argument with a co-worker" and score that? That's BULLSHIT.

PS- EVERYBODY knows the strongly agree/strongly disagree trick. Looks like CS caught on this time.


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> That's your answer? Learn how the test is scored? Are you fuckin serious? Like there's some fuckin hotline you call to find out the scoring criteria for a personality/work styles profile. Right.
> 
> I guarantee that I crushed the entire section of the test that was skill based, every time. Know how I know? Because I crushed other similar tests... EVERY TIME. Scored in the top 5 for one particular department, twice, on a non-CS test. It's not hard.
> 
> Add in arbitrary questions about whether you like to "close your office door at work" or whether you've had a "verbal argument with a co-worker" and score that? That's BULLSHIT.
> 
> PS- EVERYBODY knows the strongly agree/strongly disagree trick. Looks like CS caught on this time.


Umm... This is awkward. You do realize that the field of psychology was not created by civil service, right? Certain psychological profiles are a better for for law enforcement, that's all. All you have to do is determine what that profile is and answer accordingly. How are people getting 99's and 100's everytime? Think about that. But they didn't change the strongly agree section. If you call civil service (aka the hotline) they would tell you that lifestyles/personality section was weighted higher this time, which is where most mistakes are made. Not too difficult to figure out. 
But you have to realize that not everyone is fit for law enforcement. Some people just never want to admit that, so they blame cs/the department.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

SouthShoreBrother said:


> Umm... This is awkward. You do realize that the field of psychology was not created by civil service, right? Certain psychological profiles are a better for for law enforcement, that's all. All you have to do is determine what that profile is and answer accordingly. How are people getting 99's and 100's everytime? Think about that. But they didn't change the strongly agree section. If you call civil service (aka the hotline) they would tell you that lifestyles/personality section was weighted higher this time, which is where most mistakes are made. Not too difficult to figure out.
> But you have to realize that not everyone is fit for law enforcement. Some people just never want to admit that, so they blame cs/the department.


Right... CS is the epitome of helpful, and gives away the logic behind their rationale in scoring. It's not like they just this year decided to change the scoring criteria or anything...

But sure, somehow find out the secret recipe for how CS wants to grade and weight their psych section this time, and answer appropriately.


----------



## SouthShoreBrother

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Right... CS is the epitome of helpful, and gives away the logic behind their rationale in scoring. It's not like they just this year decided to change the scoring criteria or anything...
> 
> But sure, somehow find out the secret recipe for how CS wants to grade and weight their psych section this time, and answer appropriately.


I just told you they changed the weight of a couple sections, what's so confusing about that? Some people need to stop trying to "beat" the personality part, and just accept they shouldn't be in policing.

And FYI, the correct answer was clearly "leave your office door open". What kind of psycho would answer differently?


----------



## Crazy Otto

Hank Moody said:


> If anyone knows why I continue to poke in here and read this ABORTION of a thread, please PM me so I can unfuck myself. Jesus Christ already !!!


You and me both. It's the proverbial train wreck. Just can't help myself.


----------



## DFG212

SouthShoreBrother said:


> scores this time were low, but not nearly low enough for a 75 to be average. But if your argument is "I swear I answered the questions right", you don't really have much of an appeal. No one left thinking they answered most of them incorrectly. People need to stop blaming the test/nepotism. Accept you scored poorly and figure out what you need to do to increase your score on the next test.


Honestly I have no clue what I did wrong. If there were any way to know I'd feel atleast at ease, and for a $100 dollar test that takes 6 months to grade i'd expect that, at the least. In terms of an appeal, do I just send them an e-mail back? I'm confused about that work history portion in the e-mail.



Goose said:


> Did you not read the thread? Go back a few pages...


Yes, read through the whole thing. Didn't see anything specific.


----------



## Roadhouse69

DFG212 said:


> Honestly I have no clue what I did wrong. If there were any way to know I'd feel atleast at ease, and for a $100 dollar test that takes 6 months to grade i'd expect that, at the least. In terms of an appeal, do I just send them an e-mail back? I'm confused about that work history portion in the e-mail.
> 
> Yes, read through the whole thing. Didn't see anything specific.


If you want to appeal your employment points just send them an email (that being points you receive for previous police experience). Otherwise I don't think there's much of an appeal process. They only give you a copy of your answer sheet and not the questions. And I think they mentioned that you can't appeal whether or not you completely filled in the bubbles 100%. Basically a test appeal is pointless unless you remembered all the questions in order.


----------



## Roadhouse69

SouthShoreBrother said:


> I just told you they changed the weight of a couple sections, what's so confusing about that? Some people need to stop trying to "beat" the personality part, and just accept they shouldn't be in policing.
> 
> And FYI, the correct answer was clearly "leave your office door open". What kind of psycho would answer differently?


We went over the MMPI when I was getting my cj degree. It's basically just giving answers that go along with the personality profile that would make a good cop. After a little research it was relatively easy. Haven't got less than a 98 yet. Not that it really mattered because of all the vets on the list now.


----------



## DFG212

Roadhouse69 said:


> If you want to appeal your employment points just send them an email (that being points you receive for previous police experience). Otherwise I don't think there's much of an appeal process. They only give you a copy of your answer sheet and not the questions. And I think they mentioned that you can't appeal whether or not you completely filled in the bubbles 100%. Basically a test appeal is pointless unless you remembered all the questions in order.


Ah, I see, thanks alot. Guess I'm assed out for the time being. Being as how I breezed through the first portion of the test i'm going to assume it's the work style questionnaire/personality questions that got me. Still pretty disappointed at the 75 though, I don't even know what to do from here on out.


----------



## LA Copper

After reading all these comments about "personality profile" stuff on the Civil Service test, I can't help but wonder.... shouldn't that type of thing be done by a background investigator who actually interviews a candidate and not leave it up to something so subjective as questions on a written test? There's got to be a better way.

(I took two Civil Service tests back in the 80s and they didn't have the personality stuff on the tests back then, at least not that I remember.)


----------



## WirePro_Joe

1. Anyone know if the cs list gets updated periodically over the two year period. For example, as people are hired off my town list will their names be removed from the list?

2. My town only hires reserve officers. While these guys are working as reserves will they still get offers from other departments and possibly leave the reserve gig for a full time one?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Roadhouse69

LA Copper said:


> After reading all these comments about "personality profile" stuff on the Civil Service test, I can't help but wonder.... shouldn't that type of thing be done by a background investigator who actually interviews a candidate and not leave it up to something so subjective as questions on a written test? There's got to be a better way.
> 
> (I took two Civil Service tests back in the 80s and they didn't have the personality stuff on the tests back then, at least not that I remember.)


A background investigator wouldn't necessarily uncover as much as a comprehensive personality assesment would. These tests are very specific and measure traits like cynicism, antisocial behavior, demoralization, Etc. I guess it makes the test a more rounded judge of a candidate as opposed to back when they were more like straight IQ tests. Plus this gives an edge to a candidate that has a great disposition for law enforcement, but might not test as well as others.


----------



## MiamiVice

Ooo oooo he's back

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Mustang87 said:


> Ive looked back on the thread and still don't see how im "ignorant" or and "asshole" or "cant take the heat". Everything I said was simply and observation and just my experience. But if you guys somehow felt offended, then I apologize.


Maybe you should just apologize, without the smarmy "I did nothing wrong!" part and we may enlighten you.


----------



## pahapoika

I don't think this new "personality" segment of the test will change anything. People will find out how to answer it and the test scores will go back up. Sucks that civil circus sabotaged this last group of test takers, but if your young enough just keep taking it and things should improve.

I would like to see the test go back to the old "blue book" style. You studied a book on laws and department policy and tested off of that. At least then new hires had a running knowledge of the job.

Of course this was contested by a "certain" group and we got the multiple choice, 100 questions and 10 grade reading level that i took for years


----------



## Roadhouse69

pahapoika said:


> I don't think this new "personality" segment of the test will change anything. People will find out how to answer it and the test scores will go back up. Sucks that civil circus sabotaged this last group of test takers, but if your young enough just keep taking it and things should improve.
> 
> I would like to see the test go back to the old "blue book" style. You studied a book on laws and department policy and tested off of that. At least then new hires had a running knowledge of the job.
> 
> Of course this was contested by a "certain" group and we got the multiple choice, 100 questions and 10 grade reading level that i took for years


Were people sabotaged? Maybe the scores, even though lower on average, are still in the order they would have been. My understanding of the new grading system was that it was intended to shrink the bands of applicants with the same score. It looks like it worked.


----------



## Danusmc0321

Is this a preview of what your gonna do if you become a cop. Let shit bother you for almost two weeks and try and figure out why some guy called you a fuckface on the side of the road. If that's the case, then maybe police work is not for you.


----------



## MiamiVice

I feel like the bus should be kept idling around the corner............

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

MiamiVice said:


> I feel like the bus should be kept idling around the corner............
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Keys are in it... 

I won't tolerate people coming here and insulting our members, or being condescending know it all fucks. There's a STAGGERING wealth of information here, and I'll be damned if it's gonna get stomped on by ignorance and attitude.

Like people who take veiled shots at others. Don't think it didn't go unnoticed.

Mustang... All you had to do was say, "Sorry if I was outta line." But no. You had to say "I looked back to see when I was being a douche and I didn't see it!" You were. That's why you earned yourself a week off. My Lord, the entitlement generation never ceases to amaze me...


----------



## MiamiVice

Yes! Your being a self entitled know it all douche!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadhouse69

Mustang87 said:


> If I'm doing something wrong then tell me and not beat around the bush. I'm here to get info just like everybody else...


I didn't realize it was everyone else's fault for beating around the bush. Thanks for correcting us.


----------



## Roadhouse69

Mustang87 said:


> ok, well that answers that I guess. Clearly you guys don't want resolve the issue. Thought this forum would a place to interact with other LEO's/ future LEO's and get good info. It is what it is.


There you go again blaming someone else. It doesn't bother me, but your gonna need to fix that before you consider getting into the field. This forum is tame compared to the ball busting that happens on the job.


----------



## JD02124

Mustang87 said:


> ok, well that answers that I guess. Clearly you guys don't want resolve the issue. Thought this forum would a place to interact with other LEO's/ future LEO's and get good info. It is what it is.


I believe what set you up for the title of know it all douche was the "my dads a trooper" comment and also "I hear knowing someone is just as good as being a veteran". Me being a combat veteran find that hilarious. That's just my observation on that subject. Anyway screw SSPO!


----------



## MiamiVice

Que up the tears and a trophy for everyone, there's no losers here only winners!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadhouse69

Mustang87 said:


> how the fuck does that make me a know It all? Like I fucking said. its what I heard. didn't say it was true.


Actually you did agree with someone else when they said it, so....

But tell me more about how officers should treat each other. I would love to know what a 21 year old that's never been on the job has for advice.


----------



## Roadhouse69

Mustang87 said:


> ive been around ball busting all my life. Ive been around cops all my life. Officers should be helping one another, not putting them down.


Something is seriously wrong with you.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Nobody here cares kid. Don't come into our house and piss on the couch, get called out for being an entitled twat, then get defensive about your previous statements when called out on it. It's pretty clear. 

Clearly put, you know so much of what IS NOT TRUE. Good luck with your, "Knowing somebody is just as good as veteran status."


----------



## Danusmc0321

You want advise, here it is. There are tons on people on this site that have been trying to be a PO, taking test after test, bettering themselves and working hard to get where they want to be. There is a lot of people, like myself who joined the military, went away from there friends and family for long periods of time, deployed and risked their lives. I, like JD find it laughable that you would even ask that question. Why should you get special treatment and cut the line in front of people who have been working hard to get where they want to go? I can tell you that knowing a trooper is not going to put you above anyone. It will help if you get a card and they start doing your background, if your father has a good rep. But try working for something, better yourself, your young, join the military, lots of good skills that apply to police work. But stop trying to shortcut and sidestep. No one is going to be happy that you are trying to get an undeserved handout when others have been working hard.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Mustang87 said:


> Was that so hard?


Again, with the shitty attitude. That shit right there.


----------



## Roadhouse69

Mustang87 said:


> Was that so hard? That's what I was looking for. Thank you.


I feel bad for you.


----------



## MiamiVice

Did the bus leave the station 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Hank Moody said:


> It's on a small loop. It normally only services posted stops. SOME people like to jump right in front of, and ultimately under it.


C'mon!! I was playing with my food!!

Turds like that need more flaming until they're well done...

Fuckin' killjoy.


----------



## Roadhouse69

wwonka said:


> Which test? I got my Sgt's exam score from the same day.
> 
> They emailed the scores out last week.


How low you think they'll go for Sgt's?


----------



## LA Copper

Roadhouse69 said:


> A background investigator wouldn't necessarily uncover as much as a comprehensive personality assesment would. These tests are very specific and measure traits like cynicism, antisocial behavior, demoralization, Etc. I guess it makes the test a more rounded judge of a candidate as opposed to back when they were more like straight IQ tests. Plus this gives an edge to a candidate that has a great disposition for law enforcement, but might not test as well as others.


I respectfully disagree. Any investigator "worth his salt" should be able to conduct a better interview, even if he had to use questions similar to the ones on the Civil Service test, then just answering, Agree, Strongly Agree, etc, on a written test. That's what detectives / investigators do, they interview people and get to know whether they're lying, telling the truth, being sincere, etc. Almost anyone can sit in a room with no one watching them and answer questions on a piece of paper and be able to "beat the system" as others on here have said. Sure, they could do the same with a background investigator but at least the investigator has a better chance than a piece of paper.

Just my opinion after taking two Civil Service tests, being an investigator, and listening to what many others have said in this thread. I hope those that deserve to be hired, are.


----------



## Roadhouse69

LA Copper said:


> I respectfully disagree 100%. Any investigator "worth his salt" should be able to conduct a better interview, even if he had to use questions similar to the ones on the Civil Service test, then just answering, Agree, Strongly Agree, etc, on a written test. That's what detectives / investigators do, they interview people and get to know whether they're lying, telling the truth, being sincere, etc. Almost anyone can sit in a room with no one watching them and answer questions on a piece of paper and be able to "beat the system" as others on here have said. Sure, they could do the same with a background investigator but at least the investigator has a better chance than a piece of paper.
> 
> Just my opinion after taking two Civil Service tests, being an investigator, and listening to what many others have said in this thread. I hope those that deserve to be hired, are.


The big difference is that background investigators look into just that, your background. Your employment history, involvement with LE, etc. Even the best trained investigator won't be able


LA Copper said:


> I respectfully disagree. Any investigator "worth his salt" should be able to conduct a better interview, even if he had to use questions similar to the ones on the Civil Service test, then just answering, Agree, Strongly Agree, etc, on a written test. That's what detectives / investigators do, they interview people and get to know whether they're lying, telling the truth, being sincere, etc. Almost anyone can sit in a room with no one watching them and answer questions on a piece of paper and be able to "beat the system" as others on here have said. Sure, they could do the same with a background investigator but at least the investigator has a better chance than a piece of paper.
> 
> Just my opinion after taking two Civil Service tests, being an investigator, and listening to what many others have said in this thread. I hope those that deserve to be hired, are.


But there is a difference between what a background investigator would find out compared to a psych test. An investigator would determine things like work history, credit score, issues with LE, relationship problems, etc. But a psych test can give a more comprehensive assessment of how that candidate acts/reacts to stressful situations that he's never dealt with before, racial/ sexual biases, impulse control, depression, social anxiety, etc. Plus having it on the test would potentially weed out some undesirable applicants before the costly hiring process, and considering there were about 17k test takers, it would ultimately save a lot of money. I've also worked as a Background investigator (for only one hiring cycle) and given the amount of information we have to find on these applicants, I didn't have a significant amount of time for a sit down interview. Also, we were told it was important to keep our opinion out of it as much as possible. Whether or not a background investigator thought you were lying would never hold up under a civil service appeal.

A background investigation is definitely an important aspect of the process that is even more effective when paired with a psych test, one cannot be substituted for the other though.


----------



## felony

SouthShoreBrother said:


> How did you know you scored higher? They don't release their list. But more importantly, a high test score alone does not mean you'll be the best candidate. They simply had a test to determine who to interview and then they chose the best candidate (in their opinion) out of the people who scored highest. I'm not saying nepotism doesn't happen, but you can't claim that every time you don't get a job. And maybe those kids that got hired by word of mouth were great candidates. Who knows, I don't know them.


Jesus Christ, you know everything don't you? Are you even a cop? Do you just take tests and give your opinion? I was told I was the TOP candidate for that particular department. Hence, the reason for my bitterness. I am a huge supporter of CS, even though some duds have slipped through the cracks, because I am so against nepotism. Look at the Westwood PD test. They didn't even give the score to candidates that passed and those who passed the written, were chosen based on "qualifications" to move on in the process. My department can pick and choose who they want from the top 10. Just because your #1, doesn't mean you're going to get a interview or hired. If you want to get on in CS, you don't need ANY EXPERIENCE. All you need is vet status or residency. If you want to get hired by a non-CS department, a full time academy is helpful and a college degree. Good luck.


----------



## felony

WirePro_Joe said:


> 1. Anyone know if the cs list gets updated periodically over the two year period. For example, as people are hired off my town list will their names be removed from the list?
> 
> 2. My town only hires reserve officers. While these guys are working as reserves will they still get offers from other departments and possibly leave the reserve gig for a full time one?
> 
> Thanks in advance


No, once you accept a (Reserve) CS calls it a Permanent Intermittent Officer position, it removes you from the CS list. You will have to wait it out at that department, until you get hired via list/test date for a full time position.


----------



## CBM0206

In my opinion, and that's all it is...I feel that the state CS system would flow much better if the test was something of substance rather than 50% sixth grade education and 50% whether or not we leave our office door open or closed. I'm not saying make it impossible, but make it something related to LE. I've taken many tests, CS, PublicSafetyLLC, PoliceAPP, and individual tests in the state of RI. And I can say that the tests in RI do it right (not to mention they get you your results back within two weeks unlike the 6 months you wait for civil circus). They are tests that measure your ability to be a police officer and if you have that "mindset". I feel that if CS adopted the same type of exam, scores would test the candidates much better. I like the IDEA of Civil Service because it eliminates certain nepotism, but I don't agree that the tests should be weighted the way that they are. Save the psych profile for an actual psychologist to administer to determine the true psychiatric profile that a candidate possesses.


----------



## Roadhouse69

felony said:


> Jesus Christ, you know everything don't you? Are you even a cop? Do you just take tests and give your opinion? I was told I was the TOP candidate for that particular department. Hence, the reason for my bitterness. I am a huge supporter of CS, even though some duds have slipped through the cracks, because I am so against nepotism. Look at the Westwood PD test. They didn't even give the score to candidates that passed and those who passed the written, were chosen based on "qualifications" to move on in the process. My department can pick and choose who they want from the top 10. Just because your #1, doesn't mean you're going to get a interview or hired. If you want to get on in CS, you don't need ANY EXPERIENCE. All you need is vet status or residency. If you want to get hired by a non-CS department, a full time academy is helpful and a college degree. Good luck.


You scored the highest on the test. That doesn't necessarily mean you were the top candidate. Could the other guy have had a better interview/better resume?


----------



## felony

Roadhouse69 said:


> You scored the highest on the test. That doesn't necessarily mean you were the top candidate. Could the other guy have had a better interview/better resume?


Buddy, pay attention to my previous post. I was TOLD I was the top candidate, however they went with someone they knew, who lived in the town. It's NH and they can do what they want. The score is not absolute that you will get the job. I was TOLD this from the Lieutenant, who then said he could give me a hook in a neighboring department and gave me the Chief's phone number, because he felt bad I got the shaft. Just because you crush everything doesn't mean you will get hired. That's the point of my story, not that fact I was bitching I got passed over. Anything else?


----------



## Roadhouse69

felony said:


> Buddy, pay attention to my previous post. I was TOLD I was the top candidate, however they went with someone they knew, who lived in the town. It's NH and they can do what they want. The score is not absolute that you will get the job. I was TOLD this from the Lieutenant, who then said he could give me a hook in a neighboring department and gave me the Chief's phone number, because he felt bad I got the shaft. Just because you crush everything doesn't mean you will get hired. That's the point of my story, not that fact I was bitching I got passed over. Anything else?


My ex told me I was an great guy when she broke up with me. Sometimes people just want to let you down easy. Sounds like an LT with a heart of gold.


----------



## felony

Roadhouse69 said:


> My ex told me I was an great guy when she broke up with me. Sometimes people just want to let you down easy. Sounds like an LT with a heart of gold.


Yeah he gave me a hug on the way out and we facebook chat on the weekends.


----------



## Goose

felony said:


> Yeah he gave me a hug on the way out and we facebook chat on the weekends.


I do the same with Roadhouse's ex.


----------



## Roadhouse69

Goose said:


> I do the same with Roadhouse's ex.


Really? What a small world we live in...


----------



## 40thMPOC#309

Highest Ive heard was a 94.


----------



## Umder24

40thMPOC#309 said:


> Highest Ive heard was a 94.


Highest I've heard was a 97


----------



## WirePro_Joe

For those that requested an audit of their score, has anyone heard back yet?


----------



## militia_man

Ross805 said:


> Hi all, I am new to civil service. The town I live in is not civil service, though a nearby town is and is the department which I would like to work for. When I took the exam or prior to the exam I never saw a question or area to list preferred departments. Is there such a thing, lets say "list three preferred" departments? Also upon reading on this whole scoring debacle it seems as if scores are lower this time compared to past exams. I scored in the higher 80's and was quite disappointed. But i was told by a few current officers to not get discouraged as they look at an individual in a whole, not entirely exam score. As previous posters have stated, some have seen lower scores get passed over, I have also heard some candidates get passed over due to some circumstances whatever those may be. This is all just things that I have heard, not saying its entirely true.


If you're not a veteran, you have virtually no chance of being hired as a non-resident on a civil service police department. Even veterans have an uphill battle trying to get hired in a town that they don't have residency in, but occasionally they might be reached on the list for a small affluent town that does not have many residents on their list. Veterans and DVets are always near the top of the list for Transit PD, so you have no chance with them either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ExSWATop

WirePro_Joe said:


> For those that requested an audit of their score, has anyone heard back yet?


Nada, and I wouldn't expect less from Civil Circus.


----------



## Danusmc0321

Getting depressing in here, last test everyone was asking eachother if they got a card, now it's "anyone hear back from their test AUDIT yet"


----------



## ExSWATop

Just a question but does 2.2 points sound awful low for ten years of continuous FT service, considering it's graded at .2 points per month of service....anyone know exactly how the calculations work...because it seems like however they want. based on .2 points per month of service it should be 2.4 points per year....then they factor it in as a percentage somehow...IDK, math was never my forte, someone call in a mathlete....and yes, this post is depressing as feck!


----------



## 31679

Well I have a 95 and residency preference. If you missed it they were requesting emails stating if you wanted residency preference. I got my email back the beginning of this month. I feel confident knowing most people from my city who took the test.. Anyways good luck.


----------



## OneRe-TiredMarine

I have a few questions as I'm new to this process and I wasn't aware of how the process work.
I scored 96 and just e-mailed the HRD to claim residence preference and veteran status.
My questions are as followed:
Can I claim veterans (5) points? If so, would it be wise or can I use those points multiple time?
Is the 2013 nill and void now, or do those guys get moved to the top and the 2015 are placed accordingly?
What if your city/town are not hiring, can you actively seek employment elsewhere or do you have to wait for their call?
How strong is a 96?

Sorry for all the questions, just really want to jump back into the mix!


----------



## WirePro_Joe

My understanding is that the 2013 list will expire last day in October. If you didn't take the 2015 exam you won't be on the new list. A 96 sounds very strong compared to the results that guys have listed on this site. Sounds like a lot of guys scored in the high 90's (even 100's) on the last exam. This time around the scores are all over the place. 75, 80, 85, and 90's. With a 96, residency and a veteran, IMO you have a great shot. But I'm new to this process too. There's much more enlightened guys than me on here.


----------



## WirePro_Joe

Got a response from CS in regards to my request for a review of my exam score.They provided me with an exact copy of my exam answer sheet with all the bubbles I filed in. They also provided a report of which answers the computer picked up from my sheet. I'm instructed to compare the two reports and report back to them any discrepancies. Basically it's a " here check our work for yourself" type of thing.


----------



## ExSWATop

WirePro_Joe said:


> Got a response from CS in regards to my request for a review of my exam score.They provided me with an exact copy of my exam answer sheet with all the bubbles I filed in. They also provided a report of which answers the computer picked up from my sheet. I'm instructed to compare the two reports and report back to them any discrepancies. Basically it's a " here check our work for yourself" type of thing.


Yup, same here with the exception of a separate email stating they reviewed my experience credit and 2.2 points is accurate. Smh, how do we compare our answers to the "correct " ones.....this is a bag of suck and I don't know why I expected more


----------



## Bloodhound

The list is out kids...


----------



## WirePro_Joe

Bloodhound said:


> The list is out kids...


Are you just saying this because it's Nov 1st or have you actually seen the list? I haven't gotten any emails and didn't see anything on the CS website.


----------



## DFG212

Yeah list is out. I'm ranking at about 7900, how bad is that relative to everyone else? What does ranking even mean in this and out of how many applicants? Atleast i'm a good ways away from dead last.


----------



## Mahoney808

It's on the CS website. It wasn't emailed.


----------



## DFG212

WirePro_Joe said:


> How are you seeing the list? Was it emailed to you? I found nothing searching for it.


The normal civil service website, they updated the list, well atleast for the cities around me.

Eligible List


----------



## WirePro_Joe

DFG212 said:


> The normal civil service website, they updated the list, well atleast for the cities around me.
> 
> Eligible List


Thanks. I found it.


----------



## probvi11

DFG212 said:


> Yeah list is out. I'm ranking at about 7900, how bad is that relative to everyone else? What does ranking even mean in this and out of how many applicants? Atleast i'm a good ways away from dead last.


I am around 6200 and would love to know that as well. Also I selected language fluency for German but it is not listed next to my name. Did they forget to add the language?


----------



## WirePro_Joe

Tied with six other people for 47th out of 70 for my town. Guess I won't be getting looked at.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

www.joinlapd.com


----------



## JD02124

451 for Boston.


----------



## Stantheman

JD02124 said:


> 451 for Boston.


3231 for Boston. Looks like I'm going for my water distribution licenses. If you need me I'll be a Men Who Ride Around.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

JD02124 said:


> 451 for Boston.


Looks like you're in good shape, kid.

People who are in the 2000 and up bracket... I would explore alternative options if I was in your shoes.


----------



## Mahoney808

How many references and what else is needed for the selection process? Want to get all my information and things organized ahead of time. Also any idea if Boston will pull from this list for it's next class and combine it with those from the 2013 list who have made it past selection?


----------



## A.Silva

I'm tied for 452 overall.. And am in 4th place in my town... What's next?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

A.Silva said:


> I'm tied for 452 overall.. And am in 4th place in my town... What's next?


Hurry up and wait.


----------



## Guest

Does anyone know which Rank number = 100, 99, 98, 97 and so on. I know I scored a 96 and am 1337. So for those who got a 97, are they 1336?

Thanks


----------



## Goose

Boston-Justice said:


> Does anyone know which Rank number = 100, 99, 98, 97 and so on. I know I scored a 96 and am 1337. So for those who got a 97, are they 1336?
> 
> Thanks


Not specifically...just keep in mind that they scored higher than you. You might have some gaps and you'll find vets, dvets, etc. ranked higher with possibly a lower score. However, I find it pretty funny that you are 1337.


----------



## LongRoadAhead

I haven't posted anything on here in quite some time, but something caught my interest on the eligible list... check out the #1 spot. 
Eligible List


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

LongRoadAhead said:


> I haven't posted anything on here in quite some time, but something caught my interest on the eligible list... check out the #1 spot.
> Eligible List


Oh my....


----------



## Bloodhound

mtc said:


> AYFKM ????
> 
> What do those "preference" codes mean? "535 CSC" ?


535 CSC mean there was a bypass appeal decision in that person's favor. So he is at the top of Maynard's list. If you would like to see why...http://www.mass.gov/anf/docs/csc/decisions/bypass/paicos-adam-032014.pdf


----------



## Danusmc0321

After reading that appeal, it seems like the chief can still bypass this go around, he just has to do it the CS way. ...Wouldn't be the first time...*cough* *cough*... Is there CS in the air or something, my throat is itchy


----------



## dol75

345 less people on the Boston list this year compared to 2013 test. 1690 vs. 1345. I wonder if its a reflection of people failing or just general lack of interest with everything going on.


----------



## Ralliart

140ish for Worcester list.

Anyone know my chance of making it, should I inquire elsewhere for employment =o?


----------



## OneRe-TiredMarine

Boston-Justice said:


> Does anyone know which Rank number = 100, 99, 98, 97 and so on. I know I scored a 96 and am 1337. So for those who got a 97, are they 1336?
> 
> Thanks


Is safe to say that if you are 1337 and you score a 96%, the individuals that are in 1200 scored a 97%, those in 1124 scored a 98%, those in 1107 scored a 99% and those in 1101 scored 100%.

I scored a 96%, but I have veterans preference and I'm one of the 354 and 4th in my town with only Disable Vets in front. I had a brief conversation with my town HRD and was told that the Mayor is looking to hired 12-16 new officers and about double will be called in. What are some things that I need to know? Since being discharged I have not fully shaved, but I'm assuming I must shave prior to a sit down interview?


----------



## DucatiGuy

Anyone know how to get something updated? I am an EMT, but it does not say so next to my name. 

6th on my town list, 1824 is my rank.


----------



## Danusmc0321

Being a cop is mostly common sense stuff. Like should I wear pants today....or is it a good idea to door kick this hippy who is video tapping me.. Should you shave for an interview... Come on devil... That should be a no brainer. 

Contact HR for the cert.


----------



## OneRe-TiredMarine

Danusmc0321 said:


> Being a cop is mostly common sense stuff. Like should I wear pants today....or is it a good idea to door kick this hippy who is video tapping me.. Should you shave for an interview... Come on devil... That should be a no brainer.
> 
> Contact HR for the cert.


Ha, that was a stupid question. LOL
I already knew the answer, but my point/question was/is the do's and don'ts for the job interview.

I know I'm going to have my resume, HS and College transcripts, reference, social, etc ready, but what else should I have prepare? In addition, the military is all I known so I'm not accustom to job interviews or questions that relate to the job. Was asking for small insights on stuff that I should know to impress and have an advantage.


----------



## Danusmc0321

They will let you know what paperwork they want from you and should give you enough time to get it to them. Every interview is different with different questions. But I would expect the "why do you want to be a police officer, why this town" and the "what qualities do you bring to the table" . Stay in shape, appearances are important, along with not sucking physically if you get to the academy.


----------



## mlramos

I got a 95 and ranked 1556 but have no residency.  I just had to move smh.


----------



## Shosh328

anyone know if these lists are complete as of now? i know they will be adding in some vets as they take make up tests. the reason i ask is there is only one vet on my towns list currently which seems weird as there is usually 10-15. i am acutally one spot higher on my towns list than i was on the 2013 list. in 2013 i scored 99 and 2015 i scored 86


----------



## Shosh328

guys who scored in the mid to upper 90's, did you only choose strongly agree/strongly disagree on the personality section or did you choose freely?


----------



## Umder24

Shosh328 said:


> guys who scored in the mid to upper 90's, did you only choose strongly agree/strongly disagree on the personality section or did you choose freely?


Chose freely and got a 95


----------



## DucatiGuy

Shosh328 said:


> guys who scored in the mid to upper 90's, did you only choose strongly agree/strongly disagree on the personality section or did you choose freely?


Got a 94. Strongly agree/strongly disagree for me.


----------



## SeanGibbons

Does anyone know how Out of Town Civil Service works, once a town burns through it's list, can they select anyone from the list to interview or do they have to go down the All list in order. I work for a town that has 4 people on its list now but am not a resident, wondering if they will be able to reach me.


----------



## Tomj1501

What happens if your residency is in a non CS town?


----------



## JDBR26

I scored low (mid 80's) and I answered strongly agree/strongly disagree. CS must of caught on since the last CS exam, there were hundreds of high 90 scores. and felt like I nailed all the other questions...even had time to double check the 4 that I was pretty sure were correct. 
On another note, my town does not have any female PO's and myself and one other female are on eligibility list. Think this will increase my odd's of getting a shot?


----------



## tallwill88

strongly agree/disagree and got a 94


----------



## OneRe-TiredMarine

On general, how long does it take for the entire hiring process? 

There should be an academy between Feb and May and wanted to see how soon they will start calling potential candidates.


----------



## USAF286

OneRe-TiredMarine said:


> On general, how long does it take for the entire hiring process?
> 
> There should be an academy between Feb and May and wanted to see how soon they will start calling potential candidates.


Departments vary, but on average I believe it is a couple months. I think the longest portion is the background investigation and how thorough the investigator is. Then there is the PAT, the interview, paperwork..etc. I was contacted in December and was in an academy in February.


----------



## jmack55

ive read this entire thread and the more i read the more confused i get lol. Is getting on a city department have the same requirements as getting on the state police? Or is this a city only thread?


----------



## DucatiGuy

jmack55 said:


> ive read this entire thread and the more i read the more confused i get lol. Is getting on a city department have the same requirements as getting on the state police? Or is this a city only thread?


Two different organization, two different requirements. State Police have their own exam every couple of years but have recently been picking off last cycles CS exam.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

DucatiGuy said:


> Two different organization, two different requirements. State Police have their own exam every couple of years but have recently been picking off last cycles CS exam.


They haven't had their own exam in 13 years.


----------



## OneRe-TiredMarine

To all our vets, hope you guys had a great day, enjoyed the free food and received the thanks you guys deserve. THANK YOU!

I had a couple of questions, can you be on the top of the list and not be called in??? In other words, can the township skip you and hire someone lower on the list because of their relationships?

Also, are PAT courses avail to the general public or candidates???? I wanted to see my time and practice/train for it? BTW, Im on westernmass.

PS Where can I find information about age and passing times for each PAT event?


----------



## militia_man

OneRe-TiredMarine said:


> To all our vets, hope you guys had a great day, enjoyed the free food and received the thanks you guys deserve. THANK YOU!
> 
> I had a couple of questions, can you be on the top of the list and not be called in??? In other words, can the township skip you and hire someone lower on the list because of their relationships?
> 
> Also, are PAT courses avail to the general public or candidates???? I wanted to see my time and practice/train for it? BTW, Im on westernmass.
> 
> PS Where can I find information about age and passing times for each PAT event?


The town cannot skip you without cause. If they try to pass you by for someone else, you will certainly find out about it. One of the positives of civil service.

PAT courses are not available to the public. It is a piece of cake, not to worry. Unless things have changed, you will have a practice opportunity and then a week later you will take the actual test.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bok

Mass. has CITIES & TOWNS...FYI.


----------



## suffolk85

roadhouse69 where can I get this info on the mmpi and good cop profile, I majored in government.


----------



## dewey9

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Looks like you're in good shape, kid.
> 
> People who are in the 2000 and up bracket... I would explore alternative options if I was in your shoes.


any idea of how many they are going to put on off this list?


----------



## Enforcer508

I got a 95 on the cs exam but I am not a resident. I talked to HR and she said the only way I will get looked at is if a city goes through their whole list and decide to go into the "all" list. Does anyone know what the odds are the I even get looked at? Seems like I just wasted money and time.


----------



## Goose

Enforcer508 said:


> I got a 95 on the cs exam but I am not a resident. I talked to HR and she said the only way I will get looked at is if a city goes through their whole list and decide to go into the "all" list. Does anyone know what the odds are the I even get looked at? Seems like I just wasted money and time.


Depends on how many the agency is looking to hire and how many people are above you. Are you a vet or a disabled vet? If not, you probably don't have much of a chance because you aren't a resident.


----------



## dol75

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Looks like you're in good shape, kid.
> 
> People who are in the 2000 and up bracket... I would explore alternative options if I was in your shoes.


Not necessarily. Boston went through over 500 people to fill the two academies on the last list. With the new scoring the only way to really compare to the old list is by looking at the number of people ahead of you rather than what score grade you are actually in.


----------



## Jamescosta

suffolk85 said:


> roadhouse69 where can I get this info on the mmpi and good cop profile, I majored in government.


I was a government major as well, since our degrees aren't closely related to psychology or criminal justice, I had the same question you did. It took a lot of reading but there is plenty of research papers on the different characteristics that the mmpi is looking for. For example:
http://www.theiacp.org/Portals/0/documents/pdfs/PSYCH2014_MMPI-2-RF.pdf
Understanding the psychological profile that is scored higher is important because the personality section of the cs test is derived from the mmpi. When I was going through the process, I didn't want to focus on every aspect of improving my odds of getting hired, and then neglect a significant portion of the cs test (especially considering the recent changes to the scoring).
For example, questions like "do you have a healthy appetite?" And "are you easily awoken?" are considered to be related to your anxiety level or ability to deal with stress. The logic being that a more anxious person would have a weaker appetite and not sleep as soundly. If you do enough research, every one of the questions in that section become more clear as to what it is trying to determine.


----------



## Jamescosta

DFG212 said:


> Yeah list is out. I'm ranking at about 7900, how bad is that relative to everyone else? What does ranking even mean in this and out of how many applicants? Atleast i'm a good ways away from dead last.





probvi11 said:


> I am around 6200 and would love to know that as well. Also I selected language fluency for German but it is not listed next to my name. Did they forget to add the language?


Rank is how you compare to everyone in the state.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

dol75 said:


> Not necessarily. Boston went through over 500 people to fill the two academies on the last list. With the new scoring the only way to really compare to the old list is by looking at the number of people ahead of you rather than what score grade you are actually in.


Let me rephrase that... 2000 or greater. Phrasing on this can sound either way. Like, 2001, 2002 etc. That make more sense now? Those people are in rougher shape.

If you're between 1-1999, your odds are better.


----------



## goodguy23

What time do they host most civil service exams? I would the midnight shift and am curious to if I need to find someone to work


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

goodguy23 said:


> What time do they host most civil service exams? I would the midnight shift and am curious to if I need to find someone to work


Well the good news is you have 2 years to find someone to swap shifts with...

And it's around 10am IIRC.


----------



## goodguy23

Lol


----------



## WirePro_Joe

I'm currently ranked #20 tied with 5 other people in my city. All of us are non vets and no emt status. What are my chances and how would this work? Would all six of us be called in at the same time, evaluated and then selected based on their impression? Should I get an emt cert in order to stand out?


----------



## baconator

Just join the national guard or reserves.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

WirePro_Joe said:


> I'm currently ranked #20 tied with 5 other people in my city. All of us are non vets and no emt status. What are my chances and how would this work? Would all six of us be called in at the same time, evaluated and then selected based on their impression? Should I get an emt cert in order to stand out?


Depends on how many recruits they need, so not great if your in a small city. If anyone that's tied with you gets a card, you'll get one too. 
As far as the EMT cert goes, it will be one more thing to add to your resume, but won't make a difference as far as your position on the certification. Anything you can do to improve/separate yourself from the pack is good, so getting an emt cert would be one more thing you could mention in an interview, but it won't make a huge difference. Now if you were to become an emt, that would go much further. Experience from a job looks much better to hiring panels than academic achievements.


----------



## WirePro_Joe

Thanks that's helpful.


----------



## blueline22

Are the state police going off the All List?


----------



## JD02124

blueline22 said:


> Are the state police going off the All List?


Nope just city/town and transit I believe.


----------



## jrkeenan36

Whats the first step in the process? I took the Boston exam, and haven't heard anything. Do I just wait for something in the mail, or do I get a call, etc?


----------



## Kenny

blueline22 said:


> Are the state police going off the All List?


The State Police have their own list that was established in 2013. They didn't participate in the 2015 civil service exam, so if you didn't take the exam in 2013 you wont be eligible for hire with them.


----------



## jrkeenan36

Kenny said:


> The State Police have their own list that was established in 2013. They didn't participate in the 2015 civil service exam, so if you didn't take the exam in 2013 you wont be eligible for hire with them.


Kenny, are you familiar with the civil service process? How are people generally notified if they have been selected? For example, I took Boston and got a 97%- I haven't heard anything but I am not sure what to expect going forward.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

jrkeenan36 said:


> Kenny, are you familiar with the civil service process? How are people generally notified if they have been selected? For example, I took Boston and got a 97%- I haven't heard anything but I am not sure what to expect going forward.


Hurry up and wait.

If they get to your number, they'll get ahold of you.


----------



## Crazy Otto

jrkeenan36 said:


> Kenny, are you familiar with the civil service process? How are people generally notified if they have been selected? For example, I took Boston and got a 97%- I haven't heard anything but I am not sure what to expect going forward.


Don't call us, we'll call you. Or something like that.


----------



## fedtostate

Anyone hear anything? I'm not really expecting a call but I wanted to see if anyone received any good news.


----------



## jrkeenan36

fedtostate said:


> Anyone hear anything? I'm not really expecting a call but I wanted to see if anyone received any good news.


Nothing yet. I think the current academy is over in June, and I spoke with someone on the force and said likely fall/early winter for the next academy. I'm not sure how far down the list they make it per academy though.


----------



## wrangler

Waiting for calls that you hope and pray for just sucks.


----------



## fedtostate

jrkeenan36 said:


> Nothing yet. I think the current academy is over in June, and I spoke with someone on the force and said likely fall/early winter for the next academy. I'm not sure how far down the list they make it per academy though.


Thanks man. I scored in the low 90's plus i'm not a veteran so I don't think i'm getting a call this year no matter how many they're hiring. Any idea for what range the next set of letter/calls would be if the next academy would be in the fall?


----------



## Kenny

fedtostate said:


> Thanks man. I scored in the low 90's plus i'm not a veteran so I don't think i'm getting a call this year no matter how many they're hiring. Any idea for what range the next set of letter/calls would be if the next academy would be in the fall?


Not to burst you bubble but they probably wont get passed the 97s for this next class, maybe to the 96s if the candidates are that bad.

In regards to waiting for a call you might never get trust me I've been there when it comes to civil service. I'm sure many of the people on the forum will be able to attest to that. I played the civil service game for just 3 years before I realized that it's a game you might never win. If you're really that ambitious about becoming an officer in MA do some networking and meet with some chiefs who might be willing to sponsor you. It took me a few months but after talking with as many people as I could I ended up finding a chief who was willing to sponsor me. At the very least try for the Reserve academy but if you have the assets go for the full time academy. I kid you not that I had multiple chiefs tell me that the full time academy is basically your "Golden Ticket" to getting on a non civil service department. As long as your background is squared away of course. Good luck.


----------



## Kecop19

Might be a dumb question- why does my number on the list keep changing? it went from 776 to 769, now it is 780?


----------



## Treehouse413

I believe it's for service members that take the make up exam .


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

Hi all, been a while! 

I just got a card for a department. They want me to report with HR next week. 

Could someone who's done the process pm me for my next steps and how I should prepare? Or maybe give some insight here? 

Many thanks!


----------



## A.Silva

What department and what was your score if you don't mind me asking..

And congrats!


----------



## JD02124

Dalymiddleboro said:


> Hi all, been a while!
> 
> I just got a card for a department. They want me to report with HR next week.
> 
> Could someone who's done the process pm me for my next steps and how I should prepare? Or maybe give some insight here?
> 
> Many thanks!


Which department are we talking about?


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

A.Silva said:


> What department and what was your score if you don't mind me asking..
> 
> And congrats!


Appreciate the kind words!

I'd rather not divulge that info at this juncture. I did have preference however.

Are you familiar with what I should expect at the meeting with HR, and the following steps? Any advice would be great.

The card wasn't how I imagined it to look. Said that I'm being notified of a full time police officer position opening, and to report to HR at a certain date, in that respective town.

That's what the cards look like right? Sorry if that isn't a very intelligent question. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## pahapoika

They use to be small white cards with red and black lettering. 

Congrats and good luck


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Daly... Chances are you're numero uno on that list because of your status. Just ride the wave buddy. Dress for the occasions, sir, ma'am, and do as they ask. I'm betting you'll be just fine.


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Daly... Chances are you're numero uno on that list because of your status. Just ride the wave buddy. Dress for the occasions, sir, ma'am, and do as they ask. I'm betting you'll be just fine.


Cowboy! Long time no speak! Thanks for the kind words and wishes, how have you been? Hope all is well!


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

pahapoika said:


> They use to be small white cards with red and black lettering.
> 
> Congrats and good luck


Thank you for the congratulations! 
Sorry about the double post guys.


----------



## Umder24

I thought they weren't doing cards anymore and notifying by email. Anyone else hear that?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Dalymiddleboro said:


> Cowboy! Long time no speak! Thanks for the kind words and wishes, how have you been? Hope all is well!


Things are well kid. Can't complain... Life is great living in NH.


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

Umder24 said:


> I thought they weren't doing cards anymore and notifying by email. Anyone else hear that?


I got my "card" via email.


----------



## Kenny

Dalymiddleboro said:


> Appreciate the kind words!
> 
> I'd rather not divulge that info at this juncture. I did have preference however.
> 
> Are you familiar with what I should expect at the meeting with HR, and the following steps? Any advice would be great.
> 
> The card wasn't how I imagined it to look. Said that I'm being notified of a full time police officer position opening, and to report to HR at a certain date, in that respective town.
> 
> That's what the cards look like right? Sorry if that isn't a very intelligent question. Thanks again everyone!


I got my card via email, that's how they're sending them these days. Let me know if you want any info about the process in a PM, I went through it with a large city not long ago. Cowboy covered it for the most part. Do what they tell you, be polite and don't get rattled when they try and break you. Sounds like you're a vet though so you should be fine with the mind games.


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

Kenny said:


> I got my card via email, that's how they're sending them these days. Let me know if you want any info about the process in a PM, I went through it with a large city not long ago. Cowboy covered it for the most part. Do what they tell you, be polite and don't get rattled when they try and break you. Sounds like you're a vet though so you should be fine with the mind games.


Thank you Kenny.

Not a veteran, but have the highest respect and regard for the military service members who've donned the uniform, past and present!

I have 402b preference, from my father's sacrifice on the job.
I would love for you to shoot me a pm with what I can expect though. Going in for orientation at the end of the month, at my respective police department.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Kenny

Dalymiddleboro said:


> Thank you Kenny.
> 
> Not a veteran, but have the highest respect and regard for the military service members who've donned the uniform, past and present!
> 
> I have 402b preference, from my father's sacrifice on the job.
> I would love for you to shoot me a pm with what I can expect though. Going in for orientation at the end of the month, at my respective police department.
> Thank you in advance.


My mistake! Thank you for your fathers sacrifice! I'll shoot you a PM.


----------



## Dalymiddleboro

Kenny said:


> My mistake! Thank you for your fathers sacrifice! I'll shoot you a PM.


Appreciate it brother.


----------



## A.Silva

did anyone else on the current list get an email yesterday night from the civil service dept? it was asking who would be interested in a certain department..?


----------



## Boss103

Dalymiddleboro said:


> Hi all, been a while!
> 
> I just got a card for a department. They want me to report with HR next week.
> 
> Could someone who's done the process pm me for my next steps and how I should prepare? Or maybe give some insight here?
> 
> Many thanks!


Readers Digest version:
You get a "card", sign the list, background check, interview, contingent job offer (hopefully), PAT, academy.


----------



## sgttrunk

http://www.mass.gov/anf/docs/hrd/cs/publications/policeofficer/2017-police-trooper-flyer.pdf


----------



## PatriotMass12

Question. And thanks in advance for any helpful answers.

I received me "card" about a month and a half ago, and I signed the list later that week.

I was told the next steps would be receiving. An orientation packet followed by a background check and subsequent interview.

I still have received nothing as well as no contact. Is this normal or out of the ordinary? I guess my bigger question, maybe stemming from paranoia, is that I could get skipped over. Is that possible? 

Thank you guys!


----------



## USAF286

PatriotMass12 said:


> Question. And thanks in advance for any helpful answers.
> 
> I received me "card" about a month and a half ago, and I signed the list later that week.
> 
> I was told the next steps would be receiving. An orientation packet followed by a background check and subsequent interview.
> 
> I still have received nothing as well as no contact. Is this normal or out of the ordinary? I guess my bigger question, maybe stemming from paranoia, is that I could get skipped over. Is that possible?
> 
> Thank you guys!


There is no harm in contacting the station and asking to speak with the training officer (or whoever is responsbile for new hires). Do you know any specifics? How many do they plan on hiring? How high up on the list are you?


----------



## Rufus Teague

Does anyone know if it is still 3 no's before your removed from the list all together?

Just trying to figure that out before making myself available to every town available and then receiving perm intermittent offers from appalachia


----------



## felony

Rufus Teague said:


> Does anyone know if it is still 3 no's before your removed from the list all together?
> 
> Just trying to figure that out before making myself available to every town available and then receiving perm intermittent offers from appalachia


Yes 3 declines and you're gone.


----------



## Rufus Teague

woodyd said:


> I wish I had that problem.


There's about a dozen names that happen to be on every towns list and top 5 in their own community. Could easily happen to a few of those people


----------



## Rufus Teague

It's def a better temporary solution then working in a southern shithole making 30 grand a year and realistically being poorer than your daily clientele.


----------



## Rufus Teague

It could become a permanent solution just like a lot of other jobs you can fall into


----------



## Rufus Teague

What's really not helping things is that the federal government really hasn't hired any new people for 8 years across the board and if you've ever gone through their hiring process you can get dicked around and jump thru hoops for consideration to be like a border agent in ND to have them turn around and DQ you for no reason and then put the job back online and bitch about lack of candidates. Then you can reapply again and make it farther along to have a different dumb reason to fail you out of process and then say 90% of candidates aren't qualified


----------



## Clydon94

this will be my second time taking the CS, any tips? Rumor has it this past test was strictly corrected. Mostly, everyone I talked to scored lower than last time they tested.


----------



## Rufus Teague

Clydon94 said:


> this will be my second time taking the CS, any tips? Rumor has it this past test was strictly corrected. Mostly, everyone I talked to scored lower than last time they tested.


I only dropped a few points on the last one but some people did drop like 15 points. UMass Amherst test was definitely ten times harder somehow.

If you take them enough times you should get mid 90s to High 90s but it really depends on the community you live in as in how many vets and how many people want that type of job. Such as Lexington and Brookline having small lists


----------



## Patr8726

Rufus Teague said:


> What's really not helping things is that the federal government really hasn't hired any new people for 8 years across the board and if you've ever gone through their hiring process you can get dicked around and jump thru hoops for consideration to be like a border agent in ND to have them turn around and DQ you for no reason and then put the job back online and bitch about lack of candidates. Then you can reapply again and make it farther along to have a different dumb reason to fail you out of process and then say 90% of candidates aren't qualified


Huh? I've been through several fed processes and am in more now. FLETC has been at record capacity for quite some time now, they've been doing extensive hiring for many different agencies. Even the ones that hadn't hired in sometime have opened up some major announcements. FLETC has agencies fighting over class space as we speak for both basic and advanced programs, with something like 3,000 students at Glynco alone at any given time. USSS recently paid massive amounts of $ to rush through 6 classes of their own at a FLETC campus they don't normally use.


----------



## 43225

Any idea if Transit will be putting on another academy from the 2015 test? I heard that they just put an academy on so I was assuming that may be the last one. I'm #24 out of the non-vets on the list (scored a 98, no res preference) so I'm guessing I wouldn't even get a card but just curious.

Thanks


----------



## Mgc001

Hi, I'm looking for some advice. I am a non-veteran with high hopes of becoming a Mass PO. I'm looking at the 2015 ranking lists, and most towns have anywhere from 5-50 veterans at the top of the list. I'm going to take the exam regardless, but I was wondering if it was reasonable to hope that with a good score I could get an opportunity? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Rufus Teague

Patr8726 said:


> Huh? I've been through several fed processes and am in more now. FLETC has been at record capacity for quite some time now, they've been doing extensive hiring for many different agencies. Even the ones that hadn't hired in sometime have opened up some major announcements. FLETC has agencies fighting over class space as we speak for both basic and advanced programs, with something like 3,000 students at Glynco alone at any given time. USSS recently paid massive amounts of $ to rush through 6 classes of their own at a FLETC campus they don't normally use.


Secret service hired 300 out of 22,000 people when they needed about 1,500 to 2,000

CBP is hiring 1 out of 146 and hasn't been able to fill the 2000 jobs they were given to fill as of 2014 or 2015 and have been subject to congressional inquiries on how 90 percent of their applicants can't pass their background check

If you want to be a BOP guard making 35 grand living in CT then ya you might be able to get hired


----------



## Rufus Teague

One Agency Congress Actually Wants to Hire More People Is Failing in That Task

All of this might change with the new president. However it does seem that if you weren't an "exotic" candidate they weren't interested.

If you were a single mother who happened to be transitioning to a man and spoke a foreign language you'd be a shoe in


----------



## Rufus Teague

A mailman pays better than BOP


----------



## Rufus Teague

Patr8726 said:


> Huh? I've been through several fed processes and am in more now. FLETC has been at record capacity for quite some time now, they've been doing extensive hiring for many different agencies. Even the ones that hadn't hired in sometime have opened up some major announcements. FLETC has agencies fighting over class space as we speak for both basic and advanced programs, with something like 3,000 students at Glynco alone at any given time. USSS recently paid massive amounts of $ to rush through 6 classes of their own at a FLETC campus they don't normally use.


Did you get hired by any of them? Congrats if you did but FLETC does in service training and even trains building maintenance safety inspectors.

Some of the agencies that have been hiring have money to hire and literally will have the same undesirable locations listed.

USCP had a job fair in 2015 where they invited everyone down to attend then cancelled it and then two months later reinforced everyone to attend and redo it even if they passed the initial screening.


----------



## Rufus Teague

Money to interview'*. Not hire


----------



## Geronimo425

jlang209309 said:


> Any idea if Transit will be putting on another academy from the 2015 test? I heard that they just put an academy on so I was assuming that may be the last one. I'm #24 out of the non-vets on the list (scored a 98, no res preference) so I'm guessing I wouldn't even get a card but just curious.
> 
> Thanks


The 39th MPOC is starting at the end of this month. Each academy lasts for just over 6 months. So if you're looking at being picked up by Transit then you'll be waiting another 4 months or so.


----------



## Edmizer1

I shouldn't comment but I will. I played the game in the late 80s and 90s when it was significantly harder than it is now. I ended up getting hired when I was 33. It took me until I was about 30 before I began to figure it out. I somehow believed that as a white, non-vet, no preference male I was going to get hired on Boston PD. I did not want federal because I did not want to move (big mistake). I won't go into all of the reasons why no matter how good I did on CS exams I never got close. I eventually realized that I needed to expand my search or change career paths.

Don't be afraid of the large numbers of people the feds weed out. A large portion of those people have deal-breaking baggage. If you don't get a certain Fed job, immediately try for another. The Fed prison system and Border Patrol are the exception. If you don't want those jobs, don't apply. You very well might find that getting another fed job from these agencies isn't easy because the other agencies don't want to steal from them. I hear you have a better chance coming from the outside than transferring from these couple of agencies. 

As far as Mass policing goes, if you don't have a preference in CS, expand your search. You may find yourself in your early 30s changing careers or realizing you have to expand your search and getting on a PD you never thought of and wondering why you didn't do it 10 years earlier. For example, Western Mass has a few non-cs towns that are always hiring. Northampton, Amherst, and UMASS are a few. They are all very busy. There are several good PDs around them that will take you after you get an academy. The cost of living is much cheaper and the pay gets you more than the Boston area. CT is also always hiring and generally pays very well. The PDs in CT are squared away and professional. You would probably be working less than 2 hours from the Boston area.


----------



## pahapoika

Not to sound like a broken record kids, but like Edmizer I too tried getting on back in the late 80's / early 90's.

Despite lifelong residency in Boston, perfect or near-perfect marks never made it.
If you're a white male, non-vet with little or no political juice your prospects are slim.

Cast a wider net and look at some of the other New England states. These are your prime earning years, saving and building credit for a home, , working on promotions and starting that pension.

The years go quickly . Don't let Civil Service rob you of your time.


----------



## Edmizer1

Once I realized that it was futile and expanded the search, everything was fine. Missing the prime earning years and the promotion clock really hurts like Pahapoika said. Not only do you miss the early earning years, you miss out on the pension years later while you could also be working a second career after police retirement. If you start too late, it is much harder to promote. No matter what anyone or the law says, agencies just don't want to promote older officers. If you have 12 years on and you are 45 years old competing for a promotion with a similar candidate who has 12 years on and is 33, there is a huge tendency to go with the younger person. Most of the guys I work with started their municipal careers about 10 years earlier than me. Their opportunity clock is so much different than mine.


----------



## patrol22

I know it seems like the odds are stacked but just remember when taking these tests there is hope you will get a job!

I took 2 CS tests and one out of state test and got the job and/or offers for all three. I got lucky with the the timing but if you do well on the tests you never know what might come of it.

White male, Vet, no language or EMT pref. FYI, 98s on both CS tests


----------



## USAF3424

I lucked out big time and got hired off my first CS exam. W/M, didn't have vet status at the time, 100. It definitely can be done. Word is Boston is in to the low 90's for the next academy. Also heard the number of Boston residents signed up for the 2017 exam is extremely low.


----------



## HuskyH-2

Listen, I know a shitload of W/M/NV getting on the job. They all scored high and had clean backgrounds


----------



## Edmizer1

I have been out of the game for 20 years and it looks like things have loosened up. When I was trying to break in, The were CS tests where Boston would not get close to hiring a non-preference candidate.


----------



## USAF3424

Body cameras, gps in cruisers, lack of support from public/department, no rifles, no training, getting ordered all the time, 10 year residency requirement, the list goes on lol.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

I get mad reading these threads. 

I'm gonna choke the SHIT outta someone at jitsu tonight. That'll make me feel better.


----------



## pahapoika

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> I get mad reading these threads.
> 
> I'm gonna choke the SHIT outta someone at jitsu tonight. That'll make me feel better.


Just wasn't our time cowboy


----------



## Bloodhound

Gonna fire up the Masscops wayback machine. This thread explains what changed the game for non-minority (white males) having a good shot at BPD. I remember at the time, once this went through, my WM non-vet buddy went from 600 something on the BPD list to around 150. He's been on 11 years now.

Federal Judge Ends BPD's Consent Decree


----------



## pahapoika

Bloodhound said:


> Gonna fire up the Masscops wayback machine. This thread explains what changed the game for non-minority (white males) having a good shot at BPD. I remember at the time, once this went through, my WM non-vet buddy went from 600 something on the BPD list to around 150. He's been on 11 years now.
> 
> Federal Judge Ends BPD's Consent Decree


WOW !
officer dunngeon
MaCop
PBC FL Cop ( he's been here forever  )
And of course Gil 
That thread was a true "blast from the past"


----------



## Rogergoodwin

USAF3424 said:


> Body cameras, gps in cruisers, lack of support from public/department, no rifles, no training, getting ordered all the time, 10 year residency requirement, the list goes on lol.


I walked out of my interview when they told me no rifles.


----------



## Treehouse413

Tell me your kidding?


----------



## Detail Cop

Rogergoodwin said:


> I walked out of my interview when they told me no rifles.


Bold strategy. Let me guess, next day you found another department with shiny new rifles and $150k without breaking a sweat.


----------



## pahapoika

Rogergoodwin said:


> I walked out of my interview when they told me no rifles.


 I'm starting to think Marty's just a cheap bastard. Probably figures why spend the money when half the school's already have rifles.


----------



## PatriotMass12

Hi All
I received a conditional offer a few weeks ago from my municipality. Last week myself and multiple other candidates received an email from CC saying the city's budget was experiencing a shortfall and they withdrew our offers. Anyone hear of anything like this happening? Is it normal or is this a new precedent? Thanks for any insight!


----------



## visible25

PatriotMass12 said:


> Hi All
> I received a conditional offer a few weeks ago from my municipality. Last week myself and multiple other candidates received an email from CC saying the city's budget was experiencing a shortfall and they withdrew our offers. Anyone hear of anything like this happening? Is it normal or is this a new precedent? Thanks for any insight!


Very normal, MSP has cut RTTs before due to budgets (or lack thereof). As I type this the 83rd RTT is still up in the air


----------



## PatriotMass12

visible25 said:


> Very normal, MSP has cut RTTs before due to budgets (or lack thereof). As I type this the 83rd RTT is still up in the air[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you for the response, Visible25. Tough break, hope they can figure it out before eligibility ends!


----------



## Rogergoodwin

PatriotMass12 said:


> Hi All
> I received a conditional offer a few weeks ago from my municipality. Last week myself and multiple other candidates received an email from CC saying the city's budget was experiencing a shortfall and they withdrew our offers. Anyone hear of anything like this happening? Is it normal or is this a new precedent? Thanks for any insight!


Ouch, sorry brother. On a positive note, at least you know you can make it through the process. Many can't. You'll get another shot.


----------



## PatriotMass12

Rogergoodwin said:


> Ouch, sorry brother. On a positive note, at least you know you can make it through the process. Many can't. You'll get another shot.


Thanks Roger, hope you are right! Definitely was jolting news.


----------



## Foxtrot2487

Question, does signing a certification list give you a chance to an orientation at the very least? Or does it depend on if they even get to your number?


----------



## pahapoika

mtc said:


> Sooooooo many guys are retiring in the next year or so... MSP's old - and they need new bodies...


Good ! Would be great to have young Troopers ( think they need more women ) to slow these lunatics down on the highway
Sorry MTC, but the girls seem to be the worst offenders lately


----------



## MrCapias

More than 50% of MSP are retirement-eligible right now. They're going to need bodies badly over the next few years.


----------



## Patr8726

Rufus Teague said:


> Did you get hired by any of them? Congrats if you did but FLETC does in service training and even trains building maintenance safety inspectors.


Yes I did. You have a lot of bad info about the feds in general. FLETC doesn't do in-service, although they do several instructor & advanced courses. The fed equivaleng to "in service" is done by the respective agencies in the feds. The last basic class I was in at FLETC, there were 4 prior feds. Everyone else had been hired off the street.


----------



## Patr8726

Edmizer1 said:


> Don't be afraid of the large numbers of people the feds weed out. A large portion of those people have deal-breaking baggage. If you don't get a certain Fed job, immediately try for another. The Fed prison system and Border Patrol are the exception. If you don't want those jobs, don't apply. You very well might find that getting another fed job from these agencies isn't easy because the other agencies don't want to steal from them. I hear you have a better chance coming from the outside than transferring from these couple of agencies.


You're exactly right about baggage. Also, for what it's worth, I think the problem with moving on from the larger, less desirable fed agencies you mentioned is that they need a lot of bodies. They'll hire people whose resumes barely meet the (rather bizarre) fed standard. So the applicant doesn't realize that their application is inadequate, can't move on, and stagnates. However they're great places to get some experience.


----------



## Rufus Teague

Patr8726 said:


> Yes I did. You have a lot of bad info about the feds in general. FLETC doesn't do in-service, although they do several instructor & advanced courses. The fed equivaleng to "in service" is done by the respective agencies in the feds. The last basic class I was in at FLETC, there were 4 prior feds. Everyone else had been hired off the street.[/QUOTE
> 
> The main point of my argument is your talking about thousands of bodies being hired and most of the agencies announcing are hiring about 1 percent of applicants.
> 
> Secret service hired 300 out of 22000 to be uniformed secret service which is one of the worst federal jobs due to pay and location. Border patrol hires 2000 out of 200000.
> 
> 99 percent of all applicants don't have baggage and they do like taking people from southern municipalities that make a little more than minimum wage


----------



## Patr8726

The numbers are misleading. Many people apply to those feeder agency jobs, then drop out of the process when they find out they have to travel for hiring steps, skip the written, no-show to the PEB or whatever else. The # of people failing who were initially qualified & subsequently complete every hiring step who are booted from processes are far lower than what you're saying. Most probably lose interest due to the extreme wait times. There are very very few fed agencies who will go to the trouble of hiring for positions only to cancel the announcements. Many got burned when FCIP was ruled illegal, that shut down countless processes that were using that authority. Thousands are being hired, there are wait lists for basic classes at FLETC.
The feds like hiring all kinds of people. If you're serious about fed LE, you need to stop looking at jobs in terms of how much they pay you, and start looking at what KSA's you can check off in occupational questionaires. I took jobs in agencies you consider below you somehow, to get experience you don't have, which has made all the difference. Much like Mass, if you're willing to claw your way up through multiple positions, you can get a lot done.


----------



## PatriotMass12

QUESTION!

I have offer in hand from my municipality. I take PAT in a week. Lets say I pass (I should and will) but am not given an academy date before the new list activates? I've been told with an offer in hand it shouldn't matter and I'll be all set, but I also don't want to have the rug pulled from underneath me? Any advice? Many thanks.


----------



## Rogergoodwin

PatriotMass12 said:


> QUESTION!
> 
> I have offer in hand from my municipality. I take PAT in a week. Lets say I pass (I should and will) but am not given an academy date before the new list activates? I've been told with an offer in hand it shouldn't matter and I'll be all set, but I also don't want to have the rug pulled from underneath me? Any advice? Many thanks.


Your all set. Bpd doesn't start till Sept 11th which is after the new test results are out, but it's still off the old test.


----------



## PatriotMass12

Rogergoodwin said:


> Your all set. Bpd doesn't start till Sept 11th which is after the new test results are out, but it's still off the old test.


Thank you, Roger.


----------

